# 1/12/2022 | AEW Dynamite - Hotter than a Carolina Reaper



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i hope Warlow v Punk ends in some kinda no-contest or shenanigans 

maybe MJF hitting Wardlow this time to cost punk the victory?

And MJF thinking Wardlow will just take it - and then the turn happens? or leads to it

something like that


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope Warlow v Punk ends in some kinda no-contest or shenanigans
> 
> maybe MJF hitting Wardlow this time to cost punk the victory?
> 
> ...


I like this.
What about if Punk beats Wardlow and they show respect after the match?
Or what sbout if MJF throws the ring in the match for Wardlow to use, but Wardlow doesn’t and ends up getting hit with the GTS?

MJF would be pissed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great card. 

Look forward to Garcia/Sammy


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Wait.. Lio is back with Dante? Since when?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lorromire said:


> Wait.. Lio is back with Dante? Since when?


That battle royal


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Only excited for Punk vs. Wardlow.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Garcia's record is crud - he needs to start picking up Dark wins or something. And both Hobbs and Martin w/Lio need the win. Maybe that ends in a schmozz setting up Hobbs/Starks vs Dante and Lio.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RiverFenix said:


> Garcia's record is crud - he needs to start picking up Dark wins or something. And both Hobbs and Martin w/Lio need the win. Maybe that ends in a schmozz setting up Hobbs/Starks vs Dante and Lio.


Garcia is 0-0 for 2022 in singles competition.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RiverFenix said:


> Garcia's record is crud - he needs to start picking up Dark wins or something. And both Hobbs and Martin w/Lio need the win. Maybe that ends in a schmozz setting up Hobbs/Starks vs Dante and Lio.


With this, I feel that you have to take in consideration who he's faced.

Darby Allin x2
Jon Moxley.
CM Punk.
Eddie Kingston.


He's 23 years old who shows a lot of intensity who has shown he can hang with some of the best in the company.

Saying that, I don't really want to see him losing to Sammy Guevara as I feel they should be building Garcia up to at least be on Sammy's level whereas at the moment, he feels a spot below due to not winning a match against a relatively known name as of yet.

I do like how physical Garcia is though - the brawl he had with Sammy actually looked legit for a modern day brawl.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Card looks great. Hopefully, Punk vs Wardlow gets a little time before shenanigans.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


>


Nice to see Garcia and Hobbs with the promos in this one.

Both killed it.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Wardlow vs Punk means one of two things:
A. They are going to put Wardlow under.
B. They are actually going to jump straight to Wardlow beating Punk as his first non-jobber victory.

In either scenario, you have a perfect example of short sighted writing.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Punk winning clean but doing 2 back to back GTSs to put away Wardlow - he still remains standing after the first one

Wardlow doesn't join in the post match beat down on Punk from Pinnacle


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't wait for Punk vs Wardlow, I hope something goes down with the Wardlow/MJF tension, but don't have Wardlow blow his gasket here. Not just yet.

And also loving this Shida/Deeb series. Deeb makes it 2-2 tomorrow hopefully. Their 2nd match is still the best in the series. If they have a 5th rubber match, Deeb should come out victorious.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope Garcia wins. Give him the belt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really is a good card tonight. 

A lot of young talent on show in Garcia, Sammy, Hobbs and Dante. None of which have even touched a WWE ring. 

Then you've got their future star in Wardlow who's up against their starpower in Punk. 

Shows been booked immaculately. Hope it plays out the same on TV.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Wardlow v Punk I seen this match and I'm intrigued as we didn't get Wardlow turning last year but he I gotta admit is more natural in the ring than Brian Cage no flipping off aprons just clean big guy ground and pound work. I Hope this is how MJF loses him the match by getting Wardlow disqualified and MJF being like good work bud then Wardlow tears him a new one.

Punk just stands laughing.


Deeb v Shida should be made two two then then the last match at Revolution, both are by far the two best female workers in AEW, but aren't the best on the mic like Britt or Thunder who have the alol around full package.

Guys I know this's is left field but something Black said on dynamite about a match he and Cody had, I wonder if this mystery person is Cody, I know I'll be wrong but imagine it, black helps Cody retain and then Brody king enters with Julia , the house of Black is born.


Sammy ain't losing tomorrow's match but watching 52 Dustin Rhodes do a destroyer off the ring onto the table was the best moment of the year for me o far , bet Sammy was sore the next day. 

Whys Cody not on for ?? Saving his eventual turn or now is he a Tweener like mox?

Hobbs v Dante should be fun as it's a contrast in styles which can sometimes be good o rather bad.

Looking forward as always missed one show in 3 year and not one rampage . Thank you TK for rekindling my love for Wrestling again.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Really is a good card tonight.
> 
> A lot of young talent on show in Garcia, Sammy, Hobbs and Dante. None of which have even touched a WWE ring.
> 
> ...


Great post Erik, Wardlow working with punk just elevates him even higher and punk must of wanted to.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Damn Hobbs looks huge compared to when he first came to aew.

He's been working in the gym none stop his pecs are solid compared to the flabby ones he had one time lol

Good to see them get some air time. I sincerely am glad JR is back.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Can't wait for Punk vs Wardlow, I hope something goes down with the Wardlow/MJF tension, but don't have Wardlow blow his gasket here. Not just yet.
> 
> And also loving this Shida/Deeb series. Deeb makes it 2-2 tomorrow hopefully. Their 2nd match is still the best in the series. If they have a 5th rubber match, Deeb should come out victorious.


Do u know as I've seen you're avatar that ur a huge Thunder fan like
I am when she and Britt will start there feud 

Thanks.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like a very strong card. My guess is that Shawn Spears is going to inadvertently cost Wardlow the match. Not sure if we will get the full Wardlow turning on MJF yet, though. Maybe MJF comes to smooth things over to continue building the storyline.

Deeb vs Shida will probably be great again...kind of feels like it should be a stipulation match at this point, though. I'm guessing Deeb will win this one, and they'll set up a blow-off match for the next PPV.

Kind of hard to predict winner in Hobbs vs Dante. Both seem to be getting strong pushes. I think Dante has to win and that will set up a match for the FTW Title with Ricky Starks.

Sammy is obviously going to go over Daniel Garcia...who continues to job in basically every singles match he's involved with, unless it's on one of the YouTube shows.

Kind of interesting to see no tag matches after several multi-man heavy shows. Maybe TK got the hint on that and adjusted his booking a little bit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I hope Garcia wins. Give him the belt.


It would be weird because Cody is just going to unify the belts anyway. No point in changing the interim strap. Plus, I don't think Daniel Garcia has any singles wins on TV, so he has no momentum


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> Sammy is obviously going to go over Daniel Garcia...who continues to job in basically every singles match he's involved with, unless it's on one of the YouTube shows.


Yeah, I don't like seeing Garcia lose either - but it's just the way they build their young guys.

They lose big matches, until they don't. Darby, Jungle Boy and Sammy have all gone through the same.

Guys that young don't need all the accolades and titles so soon, it should be a journey and a climb. The big spot on the cards is what matters, and Garcia gets a ton of those, that tells me all I need to know about how AEW sees him.

If it was just about putting a schmuck in the ring to do the job, there's a hundred guys on Dark for that. I'm very interested to see where Garcia and Moriarty are in the grand scheme of things a year from now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wardlow vs Punk interesting


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wardlow is everything Cage wishes he was


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Penta Club said:


> Do u know as I've seen you're avatar that ur a huge Thunder fan like
> I am when she and Britt will start there feud
> 
> Thanks.


I'm thinking that they go with Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker at Revolution. Its still almost 2 months away though, so I think Jamie Hayter gets a title shot at Britt first once they break up.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Punk is one of my favourites of all time and Wardlow is my favourite rising star in the business, so I'm excited to see what they do.

Just hope whatever it is, it massively protects Wardlow. He's starting to get over as a face already despite the fact he's still linked to a hated heel group and he can be a huge, huge star if they build him right.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Punk is one of my favourites of all time and Wardlow is my favourite rising star in the business, so I'm excited to see what they do.
> 
> Just hope whatever it is, it massively protects Wardlow. He's starting to get over as a face already despite the fact he's still linked to a hated heel group and he can be a huge, huge star if they build him right.


I hope they're given some time before the inevitable fuckery finish. 

Will be nice to gauge Wardlows reaction against one of the most over wrestlers on the planet instead of jobbers. 

I hope they tease a power bomb spot.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Here is what I assume will be the match order (*bold segments are unannounced currently)*


CM Punk vs. Wardlow
*Post match MJF/Punk promo*
Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Dante Martin
*Hangman segment (set up next feud)*
Hikaru Shida vs. Serena Deeb (9 pm)
The Acclaimed debut a music video about Sting and Darby Allin
*Promo (Possibly Jericho/Kingston)*
Interim TNT Championship: Sammy Guevara (c) vs. Daniel Garcia

We probably also get one of two video packages for Miro or Malakai Black and something with the Elite. They may add a tag match to the 2nd hour since I don't have anything listed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Here is what I assume will be the match order (*bold segments are unannounced currently)*
> 
> 
> CM Punk vs. Wardlow
> ...


I believe the music video got moved to Rampage.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Punk vs Wardlow should main event.

Has Punk main evented a single Dynamite yet?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Punk vs Wardlow should main event.
> 
> Has Punk main evented a single Dynamite yet?


The other week with Darby and Sting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Maybe a surprise' - possibly Brody King after last week's main event audible?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481327986704064516


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I expect Wardlow to end up losing via MJF and get pissed to a point where he walks off, so we end up continuing his slow burn babyface turn. But I think they won't actually have him attack MJF or anything yet. Too soon to go that far. 

Shida/Deeb should get more time this time around, and it'll probably benefit from it being the only more technical match on the card (it being after Bryan/Hangman hurt it a lot)


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Punk and Wardlow should be interesting.

Martin And Hobbs seems like an unnecessary rematch unless Martin goes over, which would be a complete ridiculous decision.

Everything else is a pass for me.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Punk and Wardlow should be interesting.
> 
> Martin And Hobbs seems like an unnecessary rematch unless Martin goes over, which would be a complete ridiculous decision.
> 
> Everything else is a pass for me.


Team Taz has beef with Dante so how does a rematch (that first happened 4 months ago) feel unnecessary? 

And how would it be ridiculous for Martin to go over? He lost the first match so it would make sense for him to get some retribution here.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think Hobbs needs to go over.

He's alot more further along in the development line and a loss does absolutely nothing to Dante Martin.

Hobbs hasn't even won a match on Dynamite or Rampage since September 2021 when he last actually faced Martin.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> Team Taz has beef with Dante so how does a rematch (that first happened 4 months ago) feel unnecessary?
> 
> And how would it be ridiculous for Martin to go over? He lost the first match so it would make sense for him to get some retribution here.


Because neither Hobbs nor Martin are really in any different of a spot than they were 4 months ago and for a company that prides itself on not having rematches this is not one that is needed.

It would be incredibly ridiculous for Martin to go over Hobbs for a number of reasons

1.Hobbs has already put over Orange Cassidy twice and losing yet again would kill any chance of him being a serious threat (if that horse hasn’t already left the barn)

2. Powerhouse Hobbs is in the prime of his career and should be heading towards getting a push before the 20 year old Dante Martin.

oh and the fact that Martin weighs about as much as Hobbs right arm is probably the best of the reasons.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Because neither Hobbs nor Martin are really in any different of a spot than they were 4 months ago and for a company that prides itself on not having rematches this is not one that is needed.
> 
> It would be incredibly ridiculous for Martin to go over Hobbs for a number of reasons
> 
> ...


Martin could easily score a victory here by way of a failed Starks distraction. He does not need to go over 100% clean here. And that can help set up Starks VS Martin for the near future. 

I think the size queen shtick is an archaic mindset that seems to ignore both wrestling history and combat sports history.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Another Brody tease. Black doesn't currently have a segment and neither do the Varsity Blondes. They did tease him being part of the tag division last week, but there isn't a segment with the tag division currently listed for the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> Another Brody tease. Black doesn't currently have a segment and neither do the Varsity Blondes. They did tease him being part of the tag division last week, but there isn't a segment with the tag division currently listed for the show.
> 
> View attachment 115032


They have been some having unannounced segments lately, so hopefully Kings debut is one of them. Black really needs to get the House of Black going because I’d like to see him challenge Hangman at Revolution, so hopefully there are no mishaps this week if the plan is to have him make his first appearance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really don't like the idea of Malakai Black and Brody King losing to Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, so I hope that's not the plan


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> Martin could easily score a victory here by way of a failed Starks distraction. He does not need to go over 100% clean here. And that can help set up Starks VS Martin for the near future.
> 
> I think the size queen shtick is an archaic mindset that seems to ignore both wrestling history and combat sports history.


Please point out the time in combat sports history that a 140 pound man in his 20s beat a 300 pound 30 year old.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> 'Maybe a surprise' - possibly Brody King after last week's main event audible?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481327986704064516


If we do get a surprise it's likely to be one of three (though truthfully it could be someone unexpected like with MM a couple weeks ago) :

1- Mox
2- Brody King
3- Briscoes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Please point out the time in combat sports history that an 140 pound man in his 20s beat a 300 pound 30 year old.


Whilst not the exact measurements.

Takase beating Yarbrough was quite something.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Please point out the time in combat sports history that a 140 pound man in his 20s beat a 300 pound 30 year old.


Hobbs isn't 3bills and Martin isn't 140 first of all. 

And Royce Gracie easily comes to mind as having beaten bigger/heavier opponents like Kimo, Severn, Smith etc. 

Also Dan Hendo beating a bigger and heavier Fedor is another.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> Hobbs isn't 3bills and Martin isn't 140 first of all.
> 
> And Royce Gracie easily comes to mind as having beaten bigger/heavier opponents like Kimo, Severn, Smith etc.
> 
> Also Dan Hendo beating a bigger and heavier Fedor is another.


So, in all of combat sports history. You have 3 examples from almost 30 years ago and another that is a difference of maybe 20 pounds. 

None of these people were rookies beating an experienced heavier guy and all of these examples are incredibly rare and are noteworthy in history. 

With that said, you think this is something AEW should give away on free tv for a cold match on the undercard? How does that make any sense? I'm fine with a smaller guy getting the win but if it happens every week then the big dude looks like shit. Hobbs has already lost twice to a small opponent and now you want him to lose a third time? If Fedor got dropped 3 times by someone the size of Dante, he'd call it a career.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The AEW tag belts would look good on the PWG tag champs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481382631094763520
Hangman segment to add to the show tonight. Hopefully Black massacres him.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> So, in all of combat sports history. You have 3 examples from almost 30 years ago and another that is a difference of maybe 20 pounds.
> 
> None of these people were rookies beating an experienced heavier guy and all of these examples are incredibly rare and are noteworthy in history.
> 
> With that said, you think this is something AEW should give away on free tv for a cold match on the undercard? How does that make any sense? I'm fine with a smaller guy getting the win but if it happens every week then the big dude looks like shit. Hobbs has already lost twice to a small opponent and now you want him to lose a third time? If Fedor got dropped 3 times by someone the size of Dante, he'd call it a career.


There are more than 3, but I didn't need to provide every example. And pro wrestling has been doing David VS Goliath since forever and a day yet suddenly when AEW is doing it, it's a problem. Was never a problem for the IWC when Rey Mysterio was doing it though. 

Also Martin isn't a rookie, he has been in AEW for like 15 months now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Black's character, to me anyways, needs a lot of work before he's challenging for a World Title. Between the 50/50 success rate of him actually hitting someone with the mist and overuse of the lights out stuff with him, and honestly some of the stilly shtick with his current character, he just doesn't feel like a World Title Challenger at the moment.

I know people are saying Cole as a possible challenger for Revolution, and I like Cole. But I don't think Cole has been built up nearly enough to feel like a true main eventer in AEW either.

The feud I want to see, which probably can't happen now, is a heel Moxley vs. Hangman for the Title. With the idea that Mox is going to drag Hangman down to his world (Death Matches, Hardcore Matches, etc.) and see if he could hang. He say that Hangman proved himself as a wrestler against Bryan, but he doesn't believe that Hangman can get as violent as he can. That to me would be a great story and match.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Forget weight or size, Dante CAWtin shouldn't beat Hobbs because he's absolutely fucking awful and blander than a plain Jacob's cracker.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Black's character, to me anyways, needs a lot of work before he's challenging for a World Title. Between the 50/50 success rate of him actually hitting someone with the mist and overuse of the lights out stuff with him, and honestly some of the stilly shtick with his current character, he just doesn't feel like a World Title Challenger at the moment.
> 
> I know people are saying Cole as a possible challenger for Revolution, and I like Cole. But I don't think Cole has been built up nearly enough to feel like a true main eventer in AEW either.
> 
> The feud I want to see, which probably can't happen now, is a heel Moxley vs. Hangman for the Title. With the idea that Mox is going to drag Hangman down to his world (Death Matches, Hardcore Matches, etc.) and see if he could hang. He say that Hangman proved himself as a wrestler against Bryan, but he doesn't believe that Hangman can get as violent as he can. That to me would be a great story and match.


Hangman vs Moxley would be great, but I think Bryan needs a high profile match at Revolution which Moxley can give him. Unless they just want to add him to the Face of the Revolution ladder match, which I don't think really fits Bryan style. I guess it all depends on if Bryan goes back to being a babyface or not. If he does, then I can see him facing Adam Cole if they decide to go with Mox/Hangman.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Matt Hardy vs Penta added to tonight's card


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Scuba Steve said:


> Matt Hardy vs Penta added to tonight's card


 Go fuck off hardy you fat prick!!!

Cant believe that hack is on TV still WTF!!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Man hobbs is a star in the making along with Wardlow.

Really hope we see a push for Hobbs this year more so than green as guys like dante and boring ones like sammy.

TNT title for hobbs would be great late in 2022.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Go fuck off hardy you fat prick!!!
> 
> Cant believe that hack is on TV still WTF!!


I hope Penta destroys him. Hardy needs to either go away or undergo a character change. This "Big Money Matt" thing isn't working.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I will be pissed if Penta loses to Matt. Matt has lost of a lot of big matches but won the blowoff with Cassidy, so TK still values him. I'd just job him out and have him disappear, then come back with Jeff for a final run, assuming that's the plan.

With Fenix out for a while, at least give Penta some wins and a title match against Sammy or even Hanger.

Danny G has hit the top five. Rankings reset on January 1st, so I guess his big win over Fuego on Dark got him in. It's a strange top five due to the ranking reset and all.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481362194855907333


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481362194855907333


You know MJF called up his parents immediately with tears in eyes to tell them the news.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Penta bout to get back in that singles role with Alex!!! Loved the original short run, too bad he hit the Cody wall.

Dynamite should be great tonight, I'm liking everything on the card. I wonder who they pick to feud with Hangman.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> Matt Hardy vs Penta added to tonight's card


Let's go Penta! Hardy Boyz reunion in Impact Wrestling!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Penta bout to get back in that singles role with Alex!!! Loved the original short run, too bad he hit the Cody wall.
> 
> Dynamite should be great tonight, I'm liking everything on the card. I wonder who they pick to feud with Hangman.


Miro will return


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Miro will return


I'd be happy with that


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Acclaimed vs Bear Country also tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"Top ranked" Cole is second in his household


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYopFarr0Xk/


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Representing da NXT era


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Larry, Moe & Curly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He gonna challenge Hangman here?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't imagine how bad it is in wwe with these endless bad catch phrases but bay bay is one of the worst things I've heard. Just something that gets the crowd more than the talent. This guys a nerd.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude can O Riley stop walking around like Shrek....God he annoys me


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Larry, Moe & Curly.


Don't disrespect the stooges like that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is bad


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I prefer Dynamite starting with a good match myself.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Don't disrespect the stooges like that.


Which ones?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Which ones?


The real ones lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not a Sneakerhead but I'm feeling Nick Jackson's rainbow shoes


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kenny will be in the middle of this when he returns


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh God, it's a loser feast in here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Should've started with Adam Page if we were going the "start the show with a promo" route.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

edit: nevermind lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Useless promos, thank you OC


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Statlander looking bigger than Cole LMFAO why would they do that?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I like how Kris Statlander is no longer with Best Friends lol


Well…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Power Couple


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I bet Britt Baker could beat the shit out of Adam cole


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol 😂 finally got Brit and Cole on TV together


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES BRITT AND ADAM!!!*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Segment to remember


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess we're getting a Cole/Baker vs OC/Statlander mixed tag. That should be fun


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kenny will be in the middle of this when he returns


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole is the exact same size as Kris Statlander and build like a garbage bag, lmao. About as believable as Gillberg.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I know Statlander is one of the taller women on the roster, but why have her stare down Adam Cole, that's just giving ammo to the size marks who think Adam Cole's height has anything to do with his wrestling ability, and we're going to see a picture of them face to face for months now...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Super heel faction formed.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> The Power Couple


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great video for WAR DOG.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Lol that opening was atrocious. I don't buy the child known as Adam Cole as a serious threat when his girlfriend is bigger than he is...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt Baker haha her coming out was great


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Okay this show is off to one hell of a start!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

If you pause you can see Tony Schiavone's heart rip in half.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool hype video for war!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok, Adam Cole and Britt Baker as an on-screen couple is a duo I never knew I wanted to see badly on TV


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This a mess. Just let Adam Cole go solo.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice little hype video for Wardlow. The push is definitely moving towards high gear.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a sweet Wardlow symphony package


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> I know Statlander is one of the taller women on the roster, but why have her stare down Adam Cole, that's just giving ammo to the size marks who think Adam Cole's height has anything to do with his wrestling ability, and we're going to see a picture of them face to face for months now...


Having Brit run in to make the save was the only way you could get them together tho


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

A yes, the first couple of wrestling. One can’t wrestle for shit, the other has never seen the business end of a weight machine.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Booking Orange Cassidy to brawl like he's Brock Lesnar like that is just silly 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was a great opening segment and a brilliant package for Wardlow.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cody's triggered by Fire now


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Big Booty Bex said:


> If you pause you can see Tony Schiavone's heart rip in half.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Statlander dressed like Bayley? 😂


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Some whacky idea has come to Tony for this to start the show, Britt and Cole have had zero interaction now they're a power couple just like that!? HMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cole and Brit will do a marriage angle it’ll end up being real I bet.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If whoever in creative that is booking this show was smart, then they would have Wardlow beat Punk tonight.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF the real start of the show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Best heel in the business incoming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Two Sheds Britt just made herself your favorite wrestler for plastering Cassidy.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Cole and Brit will do a marriage angle it’ll end up being real I bet.


Just add Britt to the gang! Adding Britt to the Undisputed Era was always a excellent idea!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I could go for some extra meat and cheese.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tony to MJF when he teases leaving


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess the TNT title is main eventing


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Let's hope crackhead Punk doesn't embarrass Wardlow...


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Punk needs to put his long pants back on.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These undefeated streaks are annoying.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I guess the TNT title is main eventing


Yea, they said it was main eventing earlier.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Blacked out crowd is better than a neon purple crowd


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears will fuck this up for Wardlow with a run in gone wrong.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Ok, Adam Cole and Britt Baker as an on-screen couple is a duo I never knew I wanted to see badly on TV


I think they are great together on screen bc they both can talk.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds Britt just made herself your favorite wrestler for plastering Cassidy.*


Awful, goof filled opening segment, but Trashitty getting plastered is always good.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

If wrestling was real, Wardlow would wreck Punk in 5 seconds


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> These undefeated streaks are annoying.


So stupid. Everyone's got the same storyline lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> Awful, goof filled opening segment, but Trashitty getting plastered is always good.


Cassidy is more of a star than the child known as Cole


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow should totally go talk to Vince if Punk ruins his momentum.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


lol no tongue from Brit guess TK told her it was still a family show


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Tonight is the night Wardlow leaves MJF to become his own man...


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

They should have MJF DQ punk like he did him....If Wardlow takes a pin here that will be a travesty


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> They should have MJF DQ punk like he did him....If Wardlow takes a pin here that will be a travesty


Wardlow taking a pin to old man Punk would be a travesty


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Blacked out crowd is better than a neon purple crowd


I actually disagree, don't like how WWE does it but at least it doesn't make it look like there are a ton of empty seats.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Cassidy is more of a star than the child known as Cole


They are both kids. At least one of them can talk. Awful segment though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Wardlow taking a pin to old man Punk would be a travesty


Um thats what I said lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think at this point in his career CM Punk is a far better mic worker/character than he is a wrestler. Especially given all the guys AEW had that can put on awesome matches


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Punk has killed Wardlow’s babyface reactions at least for tonight

Edit: Spoke too soon lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Crackhead will win


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or does one area look like theres nobody in the stands?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Will Punk make Wardlow look strong?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Punk sweating like a drunk man 3 min in. Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF should end up hitting Wardlow with the ring to cost Punk the match. It makes sense given last week and further angers Wardlow.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Um thats what I said lol


I was agreeing with you


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Tonight is the night Wardlow leaves MJF to become his own man...


So does Shawn Spears leave MJF too? He seems to have found something he is good at being Wardlow's manager.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow's last defeat was in the faux MMA match with Hager I think. Speaking of Hager, if he has a guaranteed contract he has the easiest job in the world cause he barely ever wrestles.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Spears will fuck this up for Wardlow with a run in gone wrong.


Him or MJF, but Spears makes more sense story wise for sure.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> So does Shawn Spears leave MJF too? He seems to have found something he is good at being Wardlow's manager.


lol no


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Wardlow's last defeat was in the faux MMA match with Hager I think. Speaking of Hager, if he has a guaranteed contract he has the easiest job in the world cause he barely ever wrestles.


Well, somebody has to play the Kevin Nash role.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Punk just doesn't do anything for me anymore


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Can Wardlow squash PG Punk already?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Punk just doesn't do anything for me anymore


Same I don't know what it is but feels like something is missing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Now Punk is acting like Bryan doing that stupid nodding 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Punk just doesn't do anything for me anymore


Me neither, his issue is he was gone for too long and he's too old now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Same I don't know what it is but feels like something is missing.



It's called one hit wonder my friend,very common.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Me neither, his issue is he was gone for too long and he's too old now.


Caught in 4k? Why you talking to yourself. Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ohh Wardlow had him squashed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Me neither, his issue is he was gone for too long and he's too old now.


You forget to switch to your other browser to respond?

Edit: Ah, missed the number at the end actually was different.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adapting said:


> Caught in 4k? Why you talking to yourself. Lol


Huh ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wardlow had Punk beat if Aubrey kept counting. I'm calling this a W


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> You forget to switch to your other browser to respond?


I have no idea what you are talking about but alright


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dominating match and yet he will lose.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Huh ?


You literally quoted yourself and responded to yourself.

Lmao.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about but alright



He's offended and can't let go


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wardlow is a beast, push this man to the moon


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Welcome to power bomb city, Punk.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Punk just doesn't do anything for me anymore


Haven't cared for his run mostly, but this feud has had fun moments. He's clearly still a star


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Caught in 4k? Why you talking to yourself. Lol


LMAO different names buddy


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adapting said:


> You literally quoted yourself and responded to yourself.


No ?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't believe they're putting Wardlow over like this. Holy shit. How do you put this in the middle of your show? This has to close.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

He ded


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright this powerbomb spam is garbage.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about but alright


Sorry, we missed you were responding to someone with almost the same name as you but not quite. We thought you were talking to yourself for a minute heh.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adapting said:


> You literally quoted yourself and responded to yourself.
> 
> Lmao.


I responded to the other guy that has BITW in his name 🤔


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Huh ?


He thinks we're the same account but im 312 and you're 22 lmfaooo


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The way this is going makes it seem like Punk is going to be off TV for awhile


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is really fucking stupid if Wardlow loses.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ring the bell ref?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How do people not realize how protected punk is in aew just like cody


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Stop please. He's already dead.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk better not no-sell 8 power bombs


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> He thinks we're the same account but im 312 and you're 22 lmfaooo


Reading is very important 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow has absolutely decimated Punk here. Punk's obviously winning but they can push how War Dog had him beat but for MJF.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk getting the shit beat out of him


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He's going to need a z pack after this


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Reading is very important 😂


TBH i sometimes have to double check to even lmaoo


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Punk comes back from all of this and kills Wardlows gimmick?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

ABSOLUTELY GARBAGE!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HHHPunk is like I needed that win!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fuck this company.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

You've got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

TK IS THE WORST BOOKER EVER


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

That was WWE levels bad of booking! Absolutely trashhhhhh.....Way to ruin Wardlow TK....


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aew fans call this good booking.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think that was the best way to do it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The most powerful move in all of pro wrestling.... the roll up!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Wardlow probably should just head to the WWE....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol that’s such a stupid ending. Hate that booking.

Clearly it’s done to turn Wardlow but still stupid


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This whole match was trash. *


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Damn that's WWE levels of trash

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well this is sure something...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow should totally go talk to Vince if Punk ruins his momentum.


Well he ruined it alright


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Let’s do this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Always the same complaining around here. 😂


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

For that ending, see Bret Hart vs Diesel at Survivor Series 1995.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was booked perfectly, not a fan of the roll up but Wardlow looks strong AF here


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Punk should of at least grabbed the damn tights. Even tho that still would of been awful, but jesus christ man that can't happen


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I loved this, it was awesome


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

And idiots still can't see aew protecting punk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wardlow basically beat Punk. Not a fan of the finish, but Wardlow looks the absolute best he's ever looked right now. He took the biggest star in the company, maybe even in all of wrestling right now, and destroyed him. He only lost because MJF wouldn't let him win. They clearly have big plans for Wardlow.

Glad they didn't do the split yet between him and MJF. Keep teasing it. They really shouldn't split until MJF is World Champion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is going to be pretty cut and dry on who will support that decision and who will hate it. He looked good, but dumb. But he did look good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I mean Wardlow essentially squashed Cm Punk there he just didn't pin him.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Prosper said:


> That was booked perfectly, not a fan of the roll up but Wardlow looks strong AF here


Booked perfectly lmfaooooooo right


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Why is the crowd lighting dimmed?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wardlow comes out of that looking like an absolute unit. 

I think we get Spears/Wardlow soon.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That finish was stupid!

Match should of just ended when Wardlow had his foot on Punk's chest after 5 powerbombs.

Then do all that stuff, minus the lame roll up shit, after the match with a post match beatdown segment.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Nothing really wrong with that.

Wardlow absolutely destroyed Punk and had him beat five times over and only lost because of MJF's meddling and distraction, furthering the tension between them.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Only other finish that could have worked if Punk putting Wardlow through the table and winning by countout. Anyone who thought Punk's unbeaten run would end on a standard Dynamite should never make business decisions. You do that on a major show. They made Wardlow looks strong as fuck there, he had Punk toasted but MJF cost him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was by far the biggest reaction I've seen Wardlow get at the end with MJF. How is this ruining him?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Always the same complaining around here. 😂


What do you expect when you get the same shit like this. 2 years ago they were not like this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awful ending.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Y'all already know Punk ain't losing for a long time. No point complaining.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If you’re going to have Punk no sell 8 power bombs and win, it needs to be by cheating. Punk should have used brass knuckles or something to further cement Wardlow’s face turn.

It would also play into Punk’s tweener heel persona


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sean Ross Sapp reporting



Spoiler



Brody King could show up tonight


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They clearly value Wardlow a ton here, but I would have booked this like an actual match, then Wardlow is distracted by MJF screaming on the sidelines, then Punk rolls up him.

What they did here made Punk look a little too weak for me, but overall I was okay with the direction they went.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> Always the same complaining around here. 😂


And always the same ones acting like AEW can do no wrong....Like yourself lmao


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Adapting said:


> Y'all already know Punk ain't losing for a long time. No point complaining.


True but would be a good pleasant shock tbh


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was perfectly booked. It was a breakthrough moment for Wardlow.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hobbs better destroy this flying geek


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Man if they let Miro look that strong against a big name in the company at some point, Miro/Wardlow will be a big time match one day. 

Speaking of, hope to see a new Miro video soon.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Punk better not no-sell 8 power bombs


He pretty much did just getting back in the ring to do a stupid roll up.

Wardlow should just go talk to Vince rn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Always the same complaining around here.


They had him look really good, but having him be that submissive and get caught with a roll up makes him look as dumb as he was dominant.

Luckily the MJF feud is still there, but AEW having good will is going to cover for how goofy that was.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Watch them have this bitch boy go over Hobbs 🙄


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s absolutely a win for Wardlow despite Punk getting the pin


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

It’s not terrible. IF IT WAS ME, I would have had Wardlow do the power bomb spots. Wardlow has the match won but MJF comes in and elbow drops Wardlow or something. Gives Wardlow the DQ win which matches what Punk did to MJF the prior week. A blemish on each of their records. Tit for tat.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

So let me get this straight. Punk eats 8 power bombs and makes Wardlow look stupid...GENIUS


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RoganJosh said:


> Why is the crowd lighting dimmed?



Building is empty as shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sammy vs Daniel Garcia is gonna slap.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Are they about to ruin another monster ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Shades of Hart/Diesel. 

Thought it was well executed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully they throw the size fans a bone and give Hobbs the W here


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Building is empty as shit.


Not a good sign


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Punk vs Wardlow was a good match. It told a good story and made Wardlow look strong even though he lost. Good booking by AEW. 

So far a good show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> So let me get this straight. Punk eats 8 power bombs and makes Wardlow look stupid...GENIUS


Whoever the "GENIUS" that booked this clearly doesnt get it.

Underdogs with heart dont draw.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Hopefully they throw the size fans a bone and give Hobbs the W here


Hobbs should be squashing this CAW


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can you imagine if Brock lost to a weak ass role up. lmao


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No doubt Martin is waiting for the perfect opportunity to strike with the dreaded roll up.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

deadcool said:


> Punk vs Wardlow was a good match. It told a good story and made Wardlow look strong even though he lost. Good booking by AEW.
> 
> So far a good show.


are you high fam?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Not a good sign



Apparently the arena holds over 20k, it looks big as fuck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hobbs should have that bitch squashed by now.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Not a good sign


They booked NC 3 times in 2 weeks ...still like 5k on the building


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The surprise roll up after getting you ass kicked all match has been done a million times and it’s always unfulfilling


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> are you high fam?


Are you?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I do think that's the last time Wardlow gets pinned for a long time. At least I hope.

But why would they go from that to a very similar-feeling match (based off competitor sizes) in Hobbs/Martin. Even if it's going to be more of a match than what Punk/Wardlow was, this probably would've been a better spot for Deeb/Shida.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Watch out for the roll up Hobbs !


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The low lights look like a ton of empty seats.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW logic: 

Put puny bitch boys that have heart and look like pussies over big tough guys that actually look like wrestlers 🙄


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> That was by far the biggest reaction I've seen Wardlow get at the end with MJF. How is this ruining him?


A lot of people on this forum would've bitched no matter what transpired.

AEW does a lot of stupid shit, but this was the best possible(realistic)outcome for Wardlow, he decimated Punk, MJF cost him the win which advances their ongoing storyline further. 

Wardlow comes out of this looking looking like one of the strongest guys on the roster.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Also as others have mentioned, this doesn't look like a big crowd. In fact, looks like maybe the least attended Dynamite since they started touring again.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Starks is so lame tbh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lio needs to come and help his boy out.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Cena commercial during AEW! The forbidden door !


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Cena commercial during AEW! The forbidden door !


WWE SUPER STAR JOHNNY KNOXVILLE!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where are they at? 

This match is pretty boring just saying.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Also as others have mentioned, this doesn't look like a big crowd. In fact, looks like maybe the least attended Dynamite since they started touring again.


Nah they have sold at least 5k for this, more than some other shows. Difference is this is a bigger arena than they usually run when they draw in the 5-6k region.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Cena commercial during AEW! The forbidden door !


Jokes aside it's a Warner hbo show, same company that owns tbs/tnt


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adapting said:


> WWE SUPER STAR JOHNNY KNOXVILLE!


The royal rumble winner !


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Where are they at?
> 
> This match is pretty boring just saying.


Raleigh, NC ...their 3rd time on NC in 2 weeks


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

why is this match going on so long? Hobbs should have sidelined this dweeb after the spinebuster outside.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

@BestInTheWorld22 @BestInTheWorld312 

You guys continuously liking each others' posts would really be messing with me if I was drinking.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

In other news why is poor Jay Lethal teaming up with Sonny Kiss 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> A lot of people on this forum would've bitched no matter what transpired.
> 
> AEW does a lot of stupid shit, but this was the best possible(realistic)outcome for Wardlow, he decimated Punk, MJF cost him the win which advances their ongoing storyline further.
> 
> Wardlow comes out of this looking looking like one of the strongest guys on the roster.


Could've just done a DQ I suppose. It would fit with last week's finish


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dante gonna win with a corkscrew 450 rollup.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I honestly cannot fucking stand Dante CAWtin.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are promotions so scared to show how empty the crowd is? just own it


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> why is this match going on so long? Hobbs should have sidelined this dweeb after the spinebuster outside.


Cawtin is waiting on the right moment to roll up Hobbs


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> This is going to be pretty cut and dry on who will support that decision and who will hate it. He looked good, but dumb. But he did look good.


How so? It's been established that MJF is Wardlow's boss not AEW. He only got this match cause MJF made it happen storyline wise. He goes into business for himself and MJF fires him, AEW might not hire him...if they even can since it was established he signed a terrible contract with MJF.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does one area look like theres nobody in the stands?


It's not just you, the dark arena makes it look like no one is sitting anywhere past the first few rows, they go to other shots you can see people are there but the lighting makes it look empty. I never thought I'd say this... but WWE lighting the crowd with the brand's color is actually a much better decision, at least it shows you people are there.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay Lethal!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Could've just done a DQ I suppose. It would fit with last week's finish


Eh, I'd prefer they didn't go that route, DQ's are annoying.

A roll up L after Destroying one of the biggest names in Pro Wrestling did a lot of good for Wardlow, the reaction at the end shows as much.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> @BestInTheWorld22 @BestInTheWorld312
> 
> You guys continuously liking each others' posts would really be messing with me if I was drinking.


And also they have extremely similar takes where they hate every single thing they see on this show and yet keep watching it. Very coincidental


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hosses falling left and right tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey, Lethal is still alive, look at that!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dumb ending. Again.

Jay Lethal and Ricky Starks sounds like a fun feud though.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

what a fucking joke


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Killing two monsters in one night for skinny bums. Way to go TK 🤡


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

All big guys go to wwe


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> @BestInTheWorld22 @BestInTheWorld312
> 
> You guys continuously liking each others' posts would really be messing with me if I was drinking.


Can I change my name? Ive honestly havent been on in over a while till recently but I wouldnt care to change my name if I can


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Hmmm i hoped Hobbs would win


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are we getting a Lio/Lethal/Top Flight group?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A wild Jay Lethal appears!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> @BestInTheWorld22 @BestInTheWorld312
> 
> You guys continuously liking each others' posts would really be messing with me if I was drinking.


What kind of person would do that... just liking their own post like some kind of narcissist...

Edit: Damn, I didn't realize the forum doesn't let you like your own post, I was going to like this post. Now the whole joke falls apart.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hobbs should not be losing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does Jericho have a ___head name for everybody


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

What's the point in Hager ? He's literally useless


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Take over the world eh?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The better way to do the Punk/Wardlow ending would have been after Wardlow had his foot on Punk, MJF comes in to take a shot at Punk and gets Wardlow DQ’ed.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The reason AEW won't grow is TK refuses to push actual legit big men that look like stars


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How bad does it need to get until TK stops playing mr booker/creative


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The more MJF the better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> How so? It's been established that MJF is Wardlow's boss not AEW. He only got this match cause MJF made it happen storyline wise. He goes into business for himself and MJF fires him, AEW might not hire him...if they even can since it was established he signed a terrible contract with MJF.


1. Are we going to really play with that intelligence insulting story and spin

2. Easily could've won the match and best him afterwards

But it's wrestling he'll be fine


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

What is this shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Can I change my name? Ive honestly havent been on in over a while till recently but I wouldnt care to change my name if I can


You can request it if a premium member. @Platt might do it anyway if you ask nice since you have been here for awhile though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, shut up you hillbilly's.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hahahaha, MJF is such a troll


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> You can request it if a premium member. @Platt might do it anyway if you ask nice since you have been here for awhile though.


Thanks man. I appreciate it


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

This is literally a re-hash of the trials of jericho 🙄


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

MJF is better than you and you know it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why would Spears be the level 2 match after Wardlow?

Oh Jesus, these goofs again.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

First Wardlow and now Hobbs.

And just to put over a undefeated Punk and boring vanilla midget with heart.

It wouldnt of hurt Punk if Wardlow went over and there is no point to pushing Dante Martin at all seeing that he is clearly boring and unmarketable.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

havent they done this already


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice! Mix tag!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Bro nobody wants to see Goober Spears vs Punk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF being the best troll in the biz.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

THE SECRET WEAPON SHAWN SPEARS


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Brandon Butler lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Spears doing some sadistic shit to Punk should be a good segment next week.

Kris/OC vs Brit/Cole also fun


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

These segments by the elite are beyond trash. What has happened to this company


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

after spears, it will be nick gage. lol same old shit


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Take the belt off this boring son of a bitch.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This was a great first hour


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hangman Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> First Wardlow and now Hobbs.
> 
> And just to put over a undefeated Punk and boring vanilla midget with heart.
> 
> It wouldnt of hurt Punk if Wardlow went over and there is no point to pushing Dante Martin at all seeing that he is clearly boring and unmarketable.


Knowing TK he would book Lesnar to lose to Marko Stunt


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Bro nobody wants to see Goober Spears vs Punk


you dont want to see the chairman???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who is next in line to challenge the Hangman? Miro?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hangman looking all Sheamusy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> @BestInTheWorld22 @BestInTheWorld312
> 
> You guys continuously liking each others' posts would really be messing with me if I was drinking.


Its MoxAsylum on 2 different laptops lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Please Moxley come out and beat the shit out of him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Page is worse than 2015 face Roman Reigns 😴


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Hangman could neva










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

adam page is a bad, bad promo. he has such an awkward cadence that makes everything he says so unnatural to the ear.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hangman does nothing for me


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Building is empty as shit.


Doesn't look empty to me. You can still make out silhouettes. Maybe you should invest in a HD tv.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Adam Page is worse than 2015 face Roman Reigns 😴


He's better than 2021 Reigns tho


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

YES, DAN LAMBERT!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Walking Facebook profile 🤣


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Scorpio or Ethan vs Page, the crowd goes mild


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If this is gonna be Scorpio/Hangman, that has no buys.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dan Lambert is losing his heat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dan "Based Boomer" Lambert gracing us with his presence. 



Cube2 said:


> after spears, it will be nick gage. lol same old shit


Gage is meth in human form, so I reckon AEW is smart enough to not fall into that nasty habit again.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lambert was not the person to make Hangman's reign interesting. *


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Scorpio or Ethan vs Page, the crowd goes mild


Oh no, please not Scorpio Sky in a title match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Hangman does nothing for me


Hes so boring! And he looks like Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

“Walking Facebook profile” is one of the greatest insults I’ve heard in a long time


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lambert dissing Cory.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Hangman does nothing for me


But Madcap Moss does? Lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, please not Scorpio Sky in a title match.


Hobbs is a better option than Scorpio Sky.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Before title










During


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Archer looks like he has been hanging out with Klondike Brock.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SWERVE~!

I love Archer.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lance Archer's music is terrible. 💀


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Archer vs. Page should be good.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

YES GIVE ME LANCE VS HANGMAN


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Poor Archer gets to job to Hangman.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lance Archer quite a random challenger for Page tho Page works best against a monster heel


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit Murderhawk is back!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

'The Heater' Lance Archer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Neither was Lance. Holy shit what a flop.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Archer with them cute pigtails


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome back Lance!

Dude looks great


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Lance Archer's music is terrible. 💀


No it's not.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Lance Archer is a nice choice, a big monster heel for Page to face up against. Good little segment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I really wonder who wins this eventual match [emoji848]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Archer going for Big Show's face/heel turn title.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Looking forward to Archer vs Hangman


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I can dig Page/Archer. Feels random, but Page needs filler opponents. Overall good segment.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I liked KO. I know some didn't. But yeah, since he dropped the belt the programming has been pretty uninspired. Bleh

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Put the title on Lance Archer and set him up for Moxley's return and just have them pick up where they left off.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Lance Archer's music is terrible. 💀


Stupid comment its great


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Before title
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Archer is very entertaining but the only I reason I don’t like matching him vs Page is he has no chance to credibly win


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Flair should randomly appear in this segment.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Get rid of the deadweight!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Lance Archer is AEW's Big Show. Man turns heel or face a billion times


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer vs Hangman should be a dope match on the lead up to Revolution. And that Blackout looked like it hurt like shit, good first hour despite some questionable match endings


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

FTR against two Dark level geeks?

How exciting.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Archer going for Big Show's face/heel turn title.


They say Paul Wight is helping out backstage, maybe that's the tips he's giving.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

That swerve attack was very Vince Russo esque.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Why is Arn's goofy son getting TV time ?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Brock Anderson is such a nerd


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Brock Anderson and Lee Johnson has to be the most boring tag team in the world


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Stupid comment its great


It has a long shitty intro until it actually picks up and actually turns out to be a pretty cool song actually.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Next week will be a reintroduction to a lot of talent we haven't seen in weeks. Nice!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I marked for Lance Archer coming back


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I actually dont mind this fill in feud with Archer


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I just wish Archer had, you know, actually been winning big matches instead of losing every single time. Would feel like more of a threat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Brock Anderson and Lee Johnson has to be the most boring tag team in the world


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Why is Arn's goofy son getting TV time ?


Outdated joke about Arn's glock


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This was a very good first hour. A lot happened.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Prosper said:


> But Madcap Moss does? Lol


Hey man, he's entertaining 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brock Anderson has been kind of scarce even on Dark. Maybe he's been levelling up since his last appearance? We can only hope.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> FTR against two Dark level geeks?
> 
> How exciting.


Yeah too easy a win for FTR on Dynamite, this has Briscoes all over it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Briscoes next week..... Pleaaaaase.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> The reason AEW won't grow is TK refuses to push actual legit big men that look like stars


That's an unfortunate fact of life, and I say that as someone who's enjoyed watching how far the company's come, even in spite of its growing pains. :T

Luchasaurus finally getting gold after all this time despite being solidly over for a long while has me worried that it's gonna be a long while until Archer and, to a larger degree, Wardlow and Hobbs get pushes that build them into viable title contenders.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Champions have transitional defenses between the big ones and Archer is a pretty good choice. He'll lose but they should remind people he beat Moxley earlier this year.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I just wish Archer had, you know, actually been winning big matches instead of losing every single time. Would feel like more of a threat.


Agreed, that would have been ideal, but he's still thankfully a huge monster heel type we haven't seen in awhile. So it at least feels somewhat refreshing in a way.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brock Lesnar > Brock Anderson

Mr Anderson > Brock Anderson


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Deeb >>>> Shida


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Brock Anderson has been kind of scarce even on Dark. Maybe he's been levelling up since his last appearance? We can only hope.


We both know the only training his dad has been giving him has been at the Waffle House.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

They still have 4 matches


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Shida got a garbage bag on her right leg.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Serena outta nowhere


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> This was a very good first hour. A lot happened.


They've set up about 2 months worth of storylines.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Deeb >>>> Shida


Serena Deeb is a underrated heel.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

elo said:


> Yeah too easy a win for FTR on Dynamite, this has Briscoes all over it.


Yep, when it’s a big name team vs jobbers there will always be a swerve


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Shida/Deeb Match #1010010101

zzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Agreed, that would have been ideal, but he's still thankfully a huge monster heel type we haven't seen in awhile. So it at least feels somewhat refreshing in a way.


*The crowd was flat for his run in and booed his attack on Hangman after being out with injury for months. No one cares.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I would've marked if Deeb hit the Shatter Dreams right into Shida's cooter. Lmaooooo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena is one of the few American women's wrestlers who looks coordinated and natural. A huge majority of them move and transition awkwardly compared to the men and look fake af, but Serena is amazing.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> How so? It's been established that MJF is Wardlow's boss not AEW. He only got this match cause MJF made it happen storyline wise. He goes into business for himself and MJF fires him, AEW might not hire him...if they even can since it was established he signed a terrible contract with MJF.


Someone who actually pays attention. Good to know. I been saying this for a few months now. I think AEW signing him is the perfect vehicle to turn Wardlow babyface but not before a a bloody beat down, a firing by MJF and a 90 day no compete clause.

MJF is the kind of petty dick that would do something like that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Brock Anderson and Lee Johnson has to be the most boring tag team in the world


Hey now, put some respek on the names of The Vanilla and Chocolate Midget Connection.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The crowd was flat for his run in and booed his attack on Hangman after being out with injury for months. No one cares.*


The crowd booed a heel attacking the popular face champion?

Shocking!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

"This is not a Good Housekeeping seal of approval match"
What the fuck kind of reference was that JR?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match doesn’t seem like it’ll last long the way Deeb is attacking the leg


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shida and Serena are 2-2 now. Put them in a cage to blow it off.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good. I don’t think American audience will ever care about Japanese women.

Destroy her Serena!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Serena with the squash I love it. Rubber match in a couple weeks


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Shida must be going back to Japan for a bit


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> We both know the only training his dad has been giving him has been at the Waffle House.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I really like badass, sadistic Deeb. I hope she canes the crap out of Riho next. #Child Abuser


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Is that Skye Bluee? Yes more of her plz


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Shida must be going back to Japan for a bit


No, they will have a final match with some stipulation in some weeks


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Deeb is awesome. 

Would love to see her to and win the Owen Hart tournament.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The crowd was flat for his run in and booed his attack on Hangman after being out with injury for months. No one cares.*


I mean we didn't get any segments with them yet so they have time to build something.

But he also kinda faded into the background after losing the US title to Moxley way back when, and was a heel at that point. So with that I can see him not really getting as much of a reaction given the booking. This crowd also has been somewhat quieter than the last bunch too, even Punk's entrance wasn't as big as per usual.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Jungle boy working with Christian has done wonders for his mic work


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jungle Boy has improved ridiculously both on the mic and addressing the camera. The Christian effect.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Fire the camera man: Not showing us Tay, Anna or Skye as they ran to the ring 😒


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Jon Silver should be on a sketch comedy show. He’s way better as a comedic actor/character than trying to be a wrestler


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> "This is not a Good Housekeeping seal of approval match"
> What the fuck kind of reference was that JR?


Gave me awful flashbacks to Jarrett/Chyna.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Serena is pretty much doing the same stuff Bayley did 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeff Hardy debuting here would be awesome


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Immense improvement from Jungle Boy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh shit, his family are there. Hardy gonna win? 😥


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I really like badass, sadistic Deeb. I hope she canes the crap out of Riho next. #Child Abuser


You say that Two Sheds, but we both know Riho would take Deeb to suplex city.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

every backstage interview has to be interrupted. How has no one there mentioned this? Like hey, maybe every single interview doesn’t need to turn into a face to face or a brawl?

that tag match for rampage sounds awful.They give us less and less of a reason to tune into that show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show is moving a thousand miles an hour, I mean damn all I wanna do is make a drink


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Christian was like "Sorry that big reckless fuck Luchasaurs broke your arm Rey Feinx" lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

WF would implode.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Matt Hardy... 😒


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

While I liked Deeb being vicious AF, I did wish they got time to have an awesome match with it ending with Deeb destroying her.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That Penta mark just jizzed in his pants


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> This show is moving a thousand miles an hour, I mean damn all I wanna do is make a drink


WWE makes me want to drink too, but not for the same reasons.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Honestly the injury to Rey benefits Penta he's so much better off as a singles guy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Deeb when she traded in her fake but fabulous gazonkas for a noticeably more toned physique


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> But he also kinda faded into the background after losing the US title to Moxley way back when, and was a heel at that point. So with that I can see him not really getting as much of a reaction given the booking.


*That's exactly my point - his booking sucks, he's done nothing impactful in the two years he's been here, and he loses every big match. Why should anyone care about this?*



> This crowd also has been somewhat quieter than the last bunch too, even Punk's entrance wasn't as big as per usual.


*They're loud for a throwaway Hardy and Penta match. Hardy is the hometown hero, but still, don't blame the fans for not giving a fuck about Archer, because they have no reason to.*


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why is this match happening ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Persina think penta Is way better off as singles


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pentagon looks like Skeletor 😂


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Tony, this is how you kill your rating bro....this isn't Dynamite worthy.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is Matt Hardy even getting TV time? He fucking sucks


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They spamming taunts like trolls on WWE 2k


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Unos, dos, tres… catorce!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Penta would get a pantomime gimmick in the WWE. He does it way too much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's exactly my point - his booking sucks, he's done nothing impactful in the two years he's been here, and he loses every big match. Why should anyone care about this?*


Something something rotate stars, something something look at his record, something something


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Is that Skye Bluee? Yes more of her plz


I second that notion. <3


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's exactly my point - his booking sucks, he's done nothing impactful in the two years he's been here, and he loses every big match. Why should anyone care about this?
> 
> They're loud for a throwaway Hardy and Penta match. Hardy is the hometown hero, but still, don't blame the fans for not giving a fuck about Archer, because they have no reason to.*


They were just chanting catchphrases.

But I was kinda agreeing with you with why they didn't care as much about Archer right now. I'm just saying that it doesn't automatically mean that the feud will be bad or something, they can work to make people care in the next few weeks, we'll just have to see if they can do that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Penta would get a pantomime gimmick in the WWE. He does it way too much.


Penta would be in Lucha House Party jobber matches on Main Event if he was in WWE 😂


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Penta needs a new catchphrase. Almost cringeworthy with how many times they did it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

elo said:


> Tony, this is how you kill your rating bro....this isn't Dynamite worthy.


The next match will be worse...this is okay-ish


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Penta would get a pantomime gimmick in the WWE. He does it way too much.


They would have Hornswoggle dress up as his Mini Me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Pentagon fighting Fatt Hardy? This match it just pointless 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hes not even Broken no more but still does that 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Crowds been mostly dead tonight


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is the first Dynamite in a long while for me where the whole show just feels "fine" and not too much better than that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This hasn't been a very good wrestling show but it's been a decent story development show. I just prefer the shows with more quality wrestling as this formula leans closer to WWE style. Sammy vs Garcia will hopefully bang.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon needs to break this fools arm put him on the shelf until Jeff shows up


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did he just call him Pentahead? 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This match is just real clunky.

At least the right winner


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I ate half a chicken and this match is still on….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, clean win for Penta in front of Matt's wife and kids. Hahaha.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I swear Hardy has a prosthetic leg. He moves so wooden.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

FrankenTodd said:


> I ate half a chicken and this match is still on….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Share your meal with Adam Cole he needs the protein


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow beat Matt Hardy in his hometown


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now break his fucking arm!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Here comes house black!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Pentagon fighting Fatt Hardy? This match it just pointless 😂


Every single match you see on any wrestling show is not gonna have some wide history behind it. To me the purpose of this is to re-establish Penta as a singles guy again now that Fenix is re-injured.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Running across the ring only to quickly run back always looks silly in every promotion that someone does it. It’s not like they are hitting the ropes or jumping from them either. How are they getting that momentum to bounce back at a greater speed from? It no make logic.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are private party still with Hardy? its doing them more harm than good. 

they have been lost in the shuffle big time


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Debut Brody please.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Malakai vs Penta? I’m all in.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I second that notion. <3


AEW Dark or whatever show that is suddently going to get more viewers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here he is!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Big Boss Julia.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really need to put one of those locked protectors around the light switches like they do on thermostats in some businesses.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Really wish they would have made Julia part of the house of Black.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowd was chanting "RVD" 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brody King is a fat guy that can do small guy moves


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yessss! Brody King!!!

... who is he?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Brody King has a great look to him and is perfect for House of Black.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Malakai put three fingers up. There's one more yet.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow Brody has lost a ton of weight


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> Yessss! Brody King!!!
> 
> ... who is he?


Weeks time no one will care


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Malakai vs PENTA would be awesome as a singles feud.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

who the fuck is brody king.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

About time, though Pentagon being beat up by him isn't believable.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Malakai put three fingers up. There's one more yet.


I'm guessing possibly Buddy Mathews


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Crowd was chanting "RVD" 😂


No, no they were not.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was fuckin beautiful


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

House of Black looking good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Brody King is here. :0

Nice to see him staying busy after ROH went comatose.



stingr23 said:


> Penta needs a new catchphrase. Almost cringeworthy with how many times they did it.


Have him learn English as part of a cross promotion with Duolingo, which leads to a feud between Pentagon and the Gobbledy Gooker version of the Duolingo bird. :^)


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Wow Brody has lost a ton of weight


He lost weight? He still looks fat


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This promo by these girls reminds me of NXT lol in a bad way


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Malakai put three fingers up. There's one more yet.


Considering it's the Lucha Bros, I reckon the third guy is PAC. 

And PENTA is going to think he's there to help him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Really wish they would have made Julia part of the house of Black.


I think that's some clear foreshadowing she is with her begging them to stop


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Khan still has no idea how to book a match order to maintain an audience. There was one reason to watch this show tonight and he burned through it by the middle of hour one. Punk and Wardlow is the main event of your hottest story. You book that right after the opening promo segment? If you insist on Sammy vs Garcia to close the show, which won't draw flies to shit, you at least have Punk and Wardlow to kickoff hour two. He never saves the biggest draw for the main event. And there's little to stick around for going further especially with this weak card tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I loved how Black was laughing at the 3 of them as they were beating him down, that was some good shit


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Araxen said:


> Really wish they would have made Julia part of the house of Black.


Looks like that's the way things are going


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Brody King looks like Malakai Black if Malakai Black ate Malakai Black


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Job Squad having issues. Another tatted freako joins the roster.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Da Bears
Da Bears
Da Bears
Da Bears


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

hahah NOVAX JOKEAVIC


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

wow. the rapper is soo talented. omg. Lil sleepy better be frontin yo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> who the fuck is brody king.


From what a gather a bg dude with tattoos who praises the devil with Black. So like new age acolyte Bradshaw


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh, wtf was that segment? A 15 minute Hardy v Penta match, followed by a heat-less save by the varsity blondes, then the lights going out multiple times… they lost me before it even started. Not very familiar with Brody, but he looks like he could be something and moves well. Not exactly a hot debut though.

That girls interview backstage was just terrible


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Statlander showing some improvement speaking


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The hoss tag-team gonna lose.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Now this feels like a Dark match


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> How bad does it need to get until TK stops playing mr booker/creative


This show tonight has been bad


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ImpactFan said:


> AEW Dark or whatever show that is suddently going to get more viewers


Plot twist: One reason they call it Dark is because it gives us a nice view of a full moon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Finally I can take a break lol don’t care about this match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I was surprised WWE didn't sign Brody. He's young, improved quickly and has a good look. He's followed a similar pathway to a lot of AEW's better signings with ROH, NJPW and MLW.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Araxen said:


> The hoss tag-team gonna lose.


They are the jobbers here


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Quality has taken a massive nose dive in hour 2.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> Oh, wtf was that segment? A 15 minute Hardy v Penta match, followed by a heat-less save by the varsity blondes, then the lights going out multiple times… they lost me before it even started. Not very familiar with Brody, but he looks like he could be something and moves well. Not exactly a hot debut though.
> 
> That girls interview backstage was just terrible


I turned the show off, think i'm just gonna start watching highlights on youtube like I do with the WWE most weeks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Caster channeling his inner Tanahashi after hitting that crossbody. 🤣


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Piss-break moment


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> Oh, wtf was that segment? A 15 minute Hardy v Penta match, followed by a heat-less save by the varsity blondes, then the lights going out multiple times… they lost me before it even started. Not very familiar with Brody, but he looks like he could be something and moves well. Not exactly a hot debut though.
> 
> That girls interview backstage was just terrible


Crowd was hot for Brody King. I'd rank it among the top awkward debuts.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Finally I can take a break lol don’t care about this match


What are you drinking? Kool-Aid, Tang, Mountain Dew, Pepsi, Coke?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

3venflow said:


> I was surprised WWE didn't sign Brody. He's young, improved quickly and has a good look. He's followed a similar pathway to a lot of AEW's better signings with ROH, NJPW and MLW.


34 isn't really young its middle of the road


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481454812923252736


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Who the bloody hell is Brodie King? Even though I don't watch ROH or MLW I do read dirtsheets and I don't recognise his name. Was he like a jobber? They should have signed a bigger name like Jay White or Hammerstone.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oracle said:


> 33 isn't really young its middle of the road


I think it's pretty young in pro wrestling terms. Adam Cole is a similar age and is being branded the future of AEW by TK. Also, Brody hasn't wrestled very long so will have little wear and tear on his body.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RoganJosh said:


> Who the bloody hell is Brodie King? Even though I don't watch ROH or MLW I do read dirtsheets and I don't recognise his name. Was he like a jobber? They should have signed a bigger name like Jay White or Hammerstone.


No, he wasn't a jobber.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They need to debut Vince McMahon to wake the crowd up


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I think it's pretty young in pro wrestling terms. Adam Cole is a similar age and is being branded the future of AEW by TK. Also, Brody hasn't wrestled very long so will have little wear and tear on his body.


True. Hogan was 33 at WrestleMania 3.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sting and Darby TBH probably deserve a title match.

Like they don't have the quantity wins but they have the quality


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Not a fan of the direction some of these feuds are going in


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sting and Darby feuding with jobber tag teams is so random.

I like Darby better as a singles guy


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Tony really trying to get every person on the roster on the show tonight, geezes......every match ending with an angle.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Death drop is the best part of the show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big Booty Bex said:


> What are you drinking? Kool-Aid, Tang, Mountain Dew, Pepsi, Coke?


Just made me a simple Whiskey and Coke lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

There is a million tag teams. I can see another set of titles coming in lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Is PAC the third man!?'

Trent vs Adam Cole looks good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> There is a million tag teams. I can see another set of titles coming in lol.


hos tag belts?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MY BOY PAC!!! Another enemy for Black


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

3venflow said:


> 'Is PAC the third man!?'


Who cares? he's here for two weeks and gone for 4 months.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Andrew Everett!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darby and Sting really been a unit for like over a year now. Tag title run before the break up?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> 'Is PAC the third man!?'


100%


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Pac would be a legit star if he ever wanted to live in the US but I think he’s happy just being a guy they use randomly and staying in UK


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prosper said:


> Juat made me a simple Whiskey and Coke lol


Bro who the fuck mixes whiskey unless you drinking cheap stuff. Whiskey is ment to be straight. Like mixing wine with pop lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> MY BOY PAC!!! Another enemy for Black


But WHOSE SIDE IS HE ON?!?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Can some please go to Baby Gap and get Darby a pair of jeans already? It's beyond tiring to see him still wear short shorts alongside Lululemon leggings. :T


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Andrew Everett!!


I saw him vs Calvin Tankman and he was very good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RoganJosh said:


> Who the bloody hell is Brodie King? Even though I don't watch ROH or MLW I do read dirtsheets and I don't recognise his name. Was he like a jobber? They should have signed a bigger name like Jay White or Hammerstone.


I think they should've signed The Rock personally.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW should open the forbidden door for the NewLegacy guys, have them team up with Everett 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I think they should've signed The Rock personally.


Should have tried to get Undertaker in for that Taker/Sting match.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RoganJosh said:


> Who the bloody hell is Brodie King? Even though I don't watch ROH or MLW I do read dirtsheets and I don't recognise his name. Was he like a jobber? They should have signed a bigger name like Jay White or Hammerstone.


If you read ROH results does the team "Violence Unlimited" ring any bells? That was the stable he was in there. Before that he was part of Villain Enterprises.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Pac would be a legit star if he ever wanted to live in the US but I think he’s happy just being a guy they use randomly and staying in UK


That's the most frustrating thing with him they could have booked him in so many big angles but he's pigeon holed himself.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So Andrew Everett is a guy who is like 5'6" and his gimmick is that he's 7'4". I'm sure that will go over well with some in here lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> I saw him vs Calvin Tankman and he was very good.


I know of him from him being on NewLegacyInc.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Skye Blue confirmed for next week. <3


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol they showed a picture of Cody for 3 seconds and he got massive boos not even there


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Bro who the fuck mixes whiskey unless you drinking cheap stuff. Whiskey is ment to be straight. Like mixing wine with pop lol


A lot of people do lol, but trust I drink it straight too 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> So Andrew Everett is a guy who is like 5'6" and his gimmick is that he's 7'4". I'm sure that will go over well with some in here lol


He is so big! Especially in Wrestling Empire 😂


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Excellent to see Pac is still alive, really cool vig....rocking a kind of Daredevil meets The Punisher gimmick.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Bro who the fuck mixes whiskey unless you drinking cheap stuff. Whiskey is ment to be straight. Like mixing wine with pop lol


There's no such thing as cheap Whiskey where I live.

Evan Williams and Jim Beam are 30$ here.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Skye Blue confirmed for next week. <3


Definitely one of the prettiest girl next door looks in the business


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Malakai, PAC and Brody with Julia as the valet would be good. Bring in Bandido to replace PAC with the Lucha Bros.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh shit. I almost completely forgot Andrade existed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> But WHOSE SIDE IS HE ON?!?


On the Blind Side.










Lol but I'm thinking he's still with Death Triangle, PAC isn't taking orders from Black and if he does it won't last long ha


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This pairing sounds bad


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> There's no such thing as cheap Whiskey where I live.
> 
> Evan Williams and Jim Beam are 30$ here.


Your taxes must be nuts. They have to pay you to drink Even Williams here and most refuse.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Definitely one of the prettiest girl next door looks in the business


She's truly a precious cinnamon roll. (◠‿◠✿)


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why the fuck did they sign Andrade? Guy is just terrible.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Garcia's theme is a banger.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Someone needs to do a count on how many people have appeared on this show, it has to be approaching 50 by now.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I wouldn't be shocked if Garcia won and Cody came back next week and burried him in like 3 minutes


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Garcia got the MMA fighter persona down perfect


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Why the fuck did they sign Andrade? Guy is just terrible.


Because they are sucking up to Dick Flair 🙄


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> There's no such thing as cheap Whiskey where I live.
> 
> Evan Williams and Jim Beam are 30$ here.


Yeah alcohol is expensive for us in Canada


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> From what a gather a bg dude with tattoos who praises the devil with Black. So like new age acolyte Bradshaw


They aren’t weak as Attitude Era like APA and Taker’s Kids Occult Club. Malakai Blackout is a real Satanist. Or he’s an actual Devil Worshiper. I get those confused at times.

edit: It looks like wiki just says Black is merely a common atheist. Jeez, those aren’t scary at all. Maybe just to wrestlers with church going gimmicks. Bucks can feud with them. No, that would be a waste.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Will be interesting to see what happens with Sammy's tnt run this time. Still wanna know who was supposed to win at BOTB


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Your taxes must be nuts. They have to pay you to drink Even Williams here and most refuse.


I think it's better than Jim Beam, at least. It's definitely boring and lacks flavor, but it works well for a mixer due to the lack of flavor if you just wanna get smashed. 

Liquor taxes here are absurd, BT and WT 101 are 10$ more expensive, but they're also certainly 10$ better as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade missed a great chance for a Two Face or half-mask gimmick after going face first through the flaming table. Crazy Mexican carrying a knife to the ring >>> rich Latino douche.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade is so comfortable with sounding so bad on the mic 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Garcia is very American Dragon.

Can't wait to see him develop more.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The landing on that dive looked rough for Garcia's neck


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kingston coming through loud and clear on TBS jeez lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Oh shit. I almost completely forgot Andrade existed.


Whatever that man isn't even real.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

it sounds like there's sixty people int he crowd.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> it sounds like there's sixty people int he crowd.


There is almost 5k, but it is very quiet


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Why the fuck did they sign Andrade? Guy is just terrible.


Probably a 1-2 punch of appealing to smarks and coming off as a "struck while the iron was hot" type of deal. Honestly, I never saw the appeal in the dude when Del Rio did everything he did, albeit significantly better (more believable offense and presence, infinitely better finisher, and can actually speak English). Shame Birdo's a fucking lunatic, because Andrade (in my opinion) is a tremendous step down from a performance standpoint. :T


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there a living human who wants to see a Fat Hardy/Andrade feud?

Hardy: Delete!
Andrade: (yells something incoherent)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia is ridiculously good for his age. People say that about Dante, but unlike Dante, Garcia has many of the little things figured out already. The guy goes 20~30 minutes on indy shows despite having an AEW contract. Give him a few years to develop his character and he'll be big news.

He could be the American Katsuyori Shibata.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There is so something so inherently unlikeable about Sammy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol love Garcia putting on the walls and then turning so he can talk shit to Jericho

They gotta start protecting him


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


> There is so something so inherently unlikeable about Sammy


He should be the cocky arrogant heel, especially after dumping his longtime gf to chase Conti


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Garcia has that Peter Avalon scrawny physique, he belongs on Dark. Why is he wearing football socks?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Garcia is just the same thing as Dante Martin, just another boring vanilla midget in his underwear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> They aren’t weak as Attitude Era like APA and Taker’s Kids Occult Club. Malakai Blackout is a real Satanist. Or he’s an actual Devil Worshiper. I get those confused at times.


I think he's super into occult imagery, and yeah all that shit is confusing outside looking in lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RoganJosh said:


> Garcia has that Peter Avalon scrawny physique, he belongs on Dark. Why is he wearing football socks?


He broke both of his legs in a car crash. They may be some sort of protection.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It will be a Fuck Cody Rhodes match, Cody will probably win it and then everyone will say "Fuck Cody Rhodes"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> it sounds like there's sixty people int he crowd.


Literally looks like an episode of NWA Power.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I like this main event. Really good cap off for the show.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Daniel Garcia is just the same thing as Dante Martin, just another boring vanilla midget in his underwear.


Rubbish Garcia can actually mat wrestle unlike martin


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RoganJosh said:


> Garcia has that Peter Avalon scrawny physique, he belongs on Dark. Why is he wearing football socks?


You'd have hated this guy:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good match so far. Garcia is a gem.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Garcia belongs.

22 years of age, man.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Garcia must be a very smart guy, ha has attention to all the details in his persona


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Rubbish Garcia can actually mat wrestle unlike martin


"Mat wrestling" alone is not enough, Garcia has no personality.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That cross Rhodes was terrible


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Overrun?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Weeeeeelp.... that cross rhodes didn't look good.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Garcia was a very good pickup for Aew so young but so incredibly talented


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Andrew Everett!!


I wish they had Trevor Lee to partner with him. It was a bummer for me when he signed with WWE. His career is headed towardsthe moon I hear though.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Should've sent out Tay instead of Jericho.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How fucking useless of a move is the cross roads now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why was Guevara reaching out for a tag? 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Give Garcia the belt, you cowards.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

My favorite part of this show was Brit running in to join the Elite.

Rest was ok. Nothing terrible, nothing great. Wish they had booked Wardlow/Punk differently but it was entertaining.

For not having arguably their 2 top guys in BD and Omega, still a show worth watching


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy is still far too reliant on spots. He needs to fill out his style more because his style is unsustainable long term (look at Jack Evans).

This is a fantastic match though on an otherwise very average in-ring show. Oh and there's the run-ins...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sloppy ending, it's hard to make heels matter.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was an awful performance from Sammy, he can't mat Wrestle for shit.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Bullshit.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was an awful gts


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Sammy is getting FED to Cody next week.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aew booking might be worse than Hogan era TNA. And that is not hyperbole.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That botched GTH looked so much more devastating lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Sammy is getting FED to Cody next week.


Hey Cody might turn heel any day now


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Aew booking might be worse than Hogan era TNA. And that is not hyperbole.


Shut up 🤡


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

So much for going over time lol, rushing to get off.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just another mediocre Dynamite.. 

Fuck Cody Rhodes.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I wish they had Trevor Lee to partner with him. It was a bummer for me when he signed with WWE. His career is headed towardsthe moon I hear though.


They're probably going to fuck it up when he gets called up, but Trevor Lee might be one of the rare times a WWE repackaging actually is an improvement to what they were doing before that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oracle said:


> How fucking useless of a move is the cross roads now.


TBF this Cross Rhodes didn't even connect. Would be terrible if it was the finish


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Aew booking might be worse than Hogan era TNA. And that is not hyperbole.


At least Hogan era TNA had big names like Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> Shut up 🤡


You're right. I'm sorry. Aew is magical and tony khan is a creative genius. I should buy all of aew's t shirts and take dave meltzer's opinion as gospel.

honk honk.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Aew booking might be worse than Hogan era TNA. And that is not hyperbole.


Stop your fuckin whining Jesus lol, of course you're from Aussieland, you guys are some miserable wrestling fans no cap


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Adapting said:


> So much for going over time lol, rushing to get off.


They always say they'll stick with the action but frantically rush to end the show. I'd like to see a match go 5 minutes overtime one week to give the illusion that the main events aren't on the clock.

Also, I think Cody should beat Sammy again. I don't see a Sammy win doing much for him because he's still lacking certain characteristics to go far as a singles guy unlike Darby, who took the ball from Cody and ran with it.

A 6/10 for me this week. A frantic pace and lots of new storyline development, but I tune into AEW predominantly for high quality action and felt it was lacking besides Garcia's outstanding ME performance. Shida vs Serena promised a lot but turned out to be a storyline match which hopefully sets up a big grudge finale with a Britt vs Thunder Rosa feel (minus the tacks and tables).


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Erik. said:


> You'd have hated this guy:


I don't understand what you're getting at. Danielson is not scrawny like Garcia.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I just...do not get why people are falling all over themselves praising Daniel Garcia. Whoever was operating the 3D CAW printer the day he was ordered checked the "Adam Cole build" checkbox instead of the "has a hint of personality" one. They also left the stock photo boring default name.

Maybe he can start working out with Danielson.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Aew booking might be worse than Hogan era TNA. And that is not hyperbole.


You didn't watch Dixie/Hogan/Bischoff era Impact did you? Or at the very least you only watched a good year like 2012 but heard everyone shitting on it so assume that's the bar.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Archer-Page may seek random but I think it’s being done as a setup to have Moxley return and challenge Page.

Mox/Archer have history and I think he’s going to be inserted into this


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

A lot of bitches in this thread tonight 😂 stfu for the love of god.

good show! Jericho’s not gonna like getting owned by Kingston on the mic, and I’m a Jericho fan!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Sammy might need a bit of a reboot after he loses the unification match with Cody


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, there were a couple things I liked on this week's Dynamite. But all in all, didn't care for the overall show.

*So, after watching the Elite from ROH, NJPW, and now in AEW, I'm just over Elite Drama storylines where the Bucks and company bicker with each other, you're not sure who Cole is going to trust, etc. Like, maybe if they hadn't run that particular storyline into the ground, I'd care more. But because they have, I just don't. At least adding Britt to the mix gives it some spice.

*Punk vs. Wardlow was interesting. On the Positive side, Wardlow looked like a beast. He had Punk beat absolutely clean and only lost because MJF wanted more punishment. On the negative side, after looking so strong, Wardlow got rolled up with an Inside Cradle off a distraction, which isn't great. All in all, I would say it's more of a positive than a negative as this furthers 2 stories with Punk/MJF & Punk/Wardlow. But, I feel like this could have been handled a bit better.

*Hobbs vs. Dante was a fairly nothing match with a questionable finish. So let me try to get this all straight. First Dante is with Sydal. Then he leaves Sydal for Lio. Then he joins Team Taz, but that was a swerve. Now Lio is missing. And now Lethal is helping Dante.....wow this story is um...something. And to top it Hobbs eats the loss.

*Archer attacking Hangman was a nice surprise. Now, you know it's just leading to Archer losing another big match, which is his MO in AEW. But, at least it gives Hangman something to do before Revolution.

*Shida vs. Deeb was more of an angle than a match with Deeb attacking Shida's leg. I got what they were going for but I don't think it landed as much as they wanted. I mean their 3rd match was fairly underwhelming given they had to follow Bryan vs. Hangman going 60 minutes. So I think fans expected them to go all out here, and instead they got an angle. An angle that the live crowd didn't really react to. Granted, the live crowd didn't react to much all night.

*Hardy vs. Pentagon was fine for what it was. Really all there is to talk about here is Brody's debut. He looks to be in pretty good shape, and he and Black just look like a cool Tag Team. So that should be fun to watch.

*Acclaimed vs. Bear Country happened, not much more to say about it. And now Sting & Darby have another short term tag feud to work with like they did with the Ass Club.

*The main event was a solid match thought I'd be lying if I said I was that invested in, save for maybe the last couple minutes. We get more fuckery with 2.0 and honestly I'm just kind of sick of seeing them all over the show. And we get more tension between Jericho & Eddie, who with them honestly I'm just waiting for them to finally heat and up and start cutting promos on each other. Getting there has been a slog.

Not even saying this as a Bret Hart joke, this felt like a 4/10 kind of show for me.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> He broke both of his legs in a car crash. They may be some sort of protection.


They mentioned the accident at least once on Dark in the earlier days of the show. He used to team with Kevin Blackwood as a team that had a few matches on Dark putting over everyone they faced. They were lucky to survive, IMSMR.

Lucky to survive the car accident. They will probably survive the jobs they did early on in Garcia’s AEW time. There was a dangling participle in the last paragraph. I figured I couldn’t just leave.it that way.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If I had to guess, Hangman Page vs Lance Archer will be a bullrope match since Lambert said Hanger wasn't a real cowboy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> They mentioned the accident at least once on Dark in the earlier days of the show. He used to team with Kevin Blackwood as a team that had a few matches on Dark putting over everyone they faced. They were lucky to survive, IMSMR.


Garcia should just wear longbois. He was wearing pants on Rampage and he looked a lot better


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Opening segment was pretty weak until the brawl. They just all came off like children, except for Adam Cole. Britt Baker coming out to help Cole and set up the Statlander/OC vs Britt/Cole match was great though. We finally see them as a power couple on TV. This will give Britt a little life seeing as she has been running through all of the competition with no one able to give her a good promo battle outside the likes of Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb. She was starting to get repetitive with all the Rebel/Hayter interference and backstage interviews, but this breaks up that monotony. I like it.

What an awesome video package for Wardlow. Loved the orchestra that played off of his powerbomb symphony. 2022 is gonna be huge for the big guy. As far as the match, CM Punk got massacred tonight. Wardlow looked incredible. Wasn't a big fan of the roll-up but the booking did what it needed to do. Wardlow definitely would have gotten the 3 count on Punk if not for MJF stopping him (especially after sending him through the table) so he's the true winner and this doesn't hurt him at all. It kept Punk undefeated, furthered the MJF/Wardlow tension, and made Wardlow look like a killer. Great stuff here.

Hobbs vs Dante Martin was good, but Hobbs definitely should not have lost. The big guy is racking up too many losses, much like Jamie Hayter, so hopefully they course-correct with him soon. Tony is really high on Dante though, so no surprise he went over.

The Murderhawk is back!! This will be a good filler defense for Hangman.

Shida vs Deeb did what it needed to do in showing the growing aggression from Deeb. I like how each of their 4 matches have had a different feel to it. They are now 2-2. Their final rubber match NEEDS to be a gimmick match. I have really been enjoying Serena Deeb's work though and glad to see that she's getting another quick match next week.

Matt Hardy vs Penta as a match was weak, but I loved the Brody King debut. Black laughing like a maniac as he was getting beaten down by Penta and the Blondes worked so well in showing and adding onto a different layer to his character, kind of like when he laughed at Brandi for giving him the finger. Kind of reminded me of the Dark Knight when Joker was laughing at Batman in the jail cell as he was getting pounded on. 😂 Brody is a big guy that can help Black against his many enemies in AEW. The PAC video package that came afterwards was awesome, he'll be back for revenge in due time. PAC/Penta vs Black/Brody at Revolution sounds good to me.

Skipped the Acclaimed match.

Garcia vs Sammy was really good. Garcia's level of in-ring work at just 23 is so good. And Sammy is always a joy to watch. Nice main event that added fire to the Kingston/Jericho feud as well.

Tonight's show was like a bullet train that wouldn't stop going. So many things happening at once to the point where you couldn't digest everything. But it was a very eventful show with a lot of storyline development.

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Have to say that I've preferred the Rampage format to Dynamite lately, besides the awesome Danielson vs Hangman stuff. Rampage feels like a well organised, easy to digest 60 minute pro wrestling show with a nice format. It flies by and is very focused on the wrestling even though it doesn't often feature the biggest names. Dynamite feels very eclectic and it's often a lottery as to what you'll get. Sometimes it can feel like an American NJPW with great wrestling, other weeks it's a frantic show full of promos, run ins and Crash TV type chaos.

I don't fully agree with @bdon that it feels very WWE exactly, as the pace is different and storylines are presented in different ways (very little happens backstage for example) but shows like tonight definitely lean uncomfortably in that direction for me. The main event is more what I like about AEW as it showcased two previous young unknowns in a good athletic contest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That crowd was horrible


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

> >Undisputed Era/Young Bucks segment


I have zero interest in any mixed tag matches. Did anyone else catch Tay Conti trying to get in on that Adam Cole kiss spot? Just kidding.



> >Wardlow vs CM Punk


I worried Wardlow would lose leading up to this and he sure did. This promotion loves to make that guy lose unnecessarily. Him powerbombing Punk through the table and winning via countout would have been a fine finish, but they just couldn't resist having him take the L. This felt very slow. Punk vs Spears next week isn't exactly a selling point.



> >Powerhouse Hobbs vs Dante Martin


I liked this one. This was one of the better matches both guys were involved in and both did what they were supposed to do. Hobbs is above what they are doing with him now. Lio Rush crossed the boss and paid for it here as Jay Lethal ended up taking his place instead, but that's the last thing the disastrous Dante Martin vs Team Taz angle needed.



> >Adam Page/Dan Lambert/Lance Archer segment


I liked the idea of Dan convincing Lance to attack Page and maybe get a match out of it. However, Lance hasn't won a match in months and him getting a shot just further hurts the credibility of the rankings system. I don't think that one is going to end up headlining Revolution though.



> >Tully vs Arn segment


I like the idea of two former retired tag team members managing different teams against each other. That's a cool angle that hasn't been done before, but it's a shame you really aren't going to be able to get a program out of this one.



> >Deeb vs Shida


More of an angle than a match but it made sense. Never been a fan of the idea of a heel being able to beat the crap out of a face though before the match start and then having the match start as planned.



> >Matt Hardy vs Penta


Not good.



> >The Acclaimed vs Bear Country


I liked the match but Bear Country is equal to or better than the Acclaimed and really shouldn't have taken the loss here. It's nice to see them back though. This was one of the better matches The Acclaimed was involved in.



> >Pac Vignette


Looked good and I generally am a fan of vignettes.



> >Matt Hardy/Andrade segment


I really couldn't tell you much of what Andrade said at all except that he likes money. Seemed like it might be the end of HFO though which would be great.



> >Sammy Guevara vs Daniel Garcia


This shouldn't have been the main. The story just wasn't there, Garcia isn't a credible challenger and it really should have been about Jericho vs Eddie, which isn't delivering at all so far. The match didn't have any real story to it.

Overall thoughts: I liked Hobbs/Martin and Bear Country/Acclaimed. The Matt Hardy stuff didn't work, Punk shouldn't have beaten Wardlow nor should the match have even happened and the Team Taz/Dante storyline just gets more confusing by the week. The main also really didn't deliver.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

ProWresBlog said:


> I have zero interest in any mixed tag matches. Did anyone else catch Tay Conti trying to get in on that Adam Cole kiss spot? Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't know what's been going on with Dynamite but recently it's just been atrocious


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I don’t like Baker coming out during an Adam Cole segment; even as a one off. She is doing well. She doesn’t gain anything from a segment like that. Hopefully a one off.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Adam Cole floundering in AEW. Needs his girlfriend to get him over.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

- Love the opening segment. Redragon will have those belts soon and then we will be getting some of the best tag matches you'll ever see as they make their way thru the division. The Brit stuff was fun

- Hate to say it but MJF is losing me. He's getting very annoying doing the same shtick in every program. That entire match/segment was a big miss. I think the Punk match has been properly hyped more than enough. By the time they finally square off I'm going to be bored. 

- Great to see Archer back. Good opponent for Hanger

- Matt Hardy should not be on TV anymore. I think his faction may be the worst I've ever seen. Just makes zero sense. Private party and butcher/blade in the same faction? WTF. And then throw in the other random weirdos. Please stop. 

- Garcia is a machine. Eddie-Jericho will be a fun little program.

- What the hell is Andrade supposed to be?

- House of Black looking awesome.

- Acclaimed is fun but them vs Darby/Sting seems a little weird

- Noticed Hook is too big to come out with Team Taz anymore


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Have to say that I've preferred the Rampage format to Dynamite lately, besides the awesome Danielson vs Hangman stuff. Rampage feels like a well organised, easy to digest 60 minute pro wrestling show with a nice format. It flies by and is very focused on the wrestling even though it doesn't often feature the biggest names. Dynamite feels very eclectic and it's often a lottery as to what you'll get. Sometimes it can feel like an American NJPW with great wrestling, other weeks it's a frantic show full of promos, run ins and Crash TV type chaos.
> 
> I don't fully agree with @bdon that it feels very WWE exactly, as the pace is different and storylines are presented in different ways (very little happens backstage for example) but shows like tonight definitely lean uncomfortably in that direction for me. The main event is more what I like about AEW as it showcased two previous young unknowns in a good athletic contest.


Plus, they send HOOK on Rampage and he wasn't even on Dynamite despite there being a Team Taz match


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That crowd was horrible


Hard to have a good crowd when it’s a giant building with lots of empty seats. They need to focus on running 7,000 max venues


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Hard to have a good crowd when it’s a giant building with lots of empty seats. They need to focus on running 7,000 max venues


They must've gotten a good deal to run this venue a bunch of days


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Britt Baker hanging with the Super nWo Elite Bullet DX Undisputed Kliq Era Club is not a good look for her..I didn't think it could get worse than watching her wrestle Riho, but they don't cease to surprise. 

What happened to the 4 women that were booked strong in the new years Rampage street fight? I saw some of them helping Shida out of the ring. Why haven't they been booked again since that fight went over really well with the crowd. 

Who was the no name generic looking guy that Sammy Guevara defended the TNT title against? I've not seen this guy before.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They put Wardlow under just as I said they would, and they put it on as the first match instead of the main event. Terrible writing. Ruined Wardlow twelve days into his big push.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Late to the party

punk vs Wardlow was some of the best pro wrestling I have seen in a long time. So many intricacies.

Punk made Wardlow look amazing.

That was a fine show even with a poor crowd. Slightly above their high average.
7.5/10


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Hard to have a good crowd when it’s a giant building with lots of empty seats. They need to focus on running 7,000 max venues


Yeh that stood out didnt it. I love packed smaller venues. I even liked the impact zone back in the day.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan going from being their arguably biggest signing to not even being on the show after putting over their supposedly next big star is a frigging joke

in my opinion AEW has completely failed to capitalise on either Bryan or Punk.

bryan had no business losing to hangman clean. Now for the big star hangman to be feuding with Lance Archer is a joke.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jammy said:


> Bryan going from being their arguably biggest signing to not even being on the show after putting over their supposedly next big star is a frigging joke
> 
> in my opinion AEW has completely failed to capitalise on either Bryan or Punk.
> 
> bryan had no business losing to hangman clean. Now for the big star hangman to be feuding with Lance Archer is a joke.


 Bryan is still super over no matter what. His money feud is still with Omega and with Omega out it makes sense for them to both sit out awhile.

Page will feud with Moxley when he’s back and they are using Archer as the go between to create the run in situation.

Punk/MJF…I mean if you they are misusing Punk you don’t know wrestling. He’s feuding with the most over heel in the entire business


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I could listen to Adam Cole´s music for a whole Dynamite. Loved the segment and especially loved DMD coming to stage. Had a good feeling for Dynamite after that and then again they went all "please shut off the program"...Was hyped for a Wardlow win, or at least a DQ win for Punk, but him getting the actual roll-up win was pure bullshit and just TK not wanting any DQ and this was a spot where it would have made much more sense, but no, Punk cant lose, just so we can say in x month time in the title program that he is x and 0...fuck that...And then big muscle green guy vs. little gymnast with a random old guy appear to help big green muscle guy? Sorry, but this is worst than RAW.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Lance Archer is like the Dolph Ziggler of AEW. Any time they need a filler feud he gets shoved in the spot. The roster is ginormous, why his boring ass again?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> Lance Archer is like the Dolph Ziggler of AEW. Any time they need a filler feud he gets shoved in the spot. The roster is ginormous, why his boring ass again?


Archer is connected with Moxley thru the brutal matches they’ve had together and the mutual respect they have. I think Archer-Page is being used specifically to set up Moxley returning to challenge Page


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Raw thread: 269 responses.
Dynamite: 700+

Based on this, I’ll say Dynamite beats Raw in the demo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Also nice to see those involved in last nights matches.

11 of the 14 people havent stepped foot in a WWE ring. As well as highlighting their future.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The crowd was awful, their number too. Is it because of the Omicron or because of the product? It really took away from the show


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I thought Wardlaw was going to start some _feed me more_ taunts during that squash.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The format of the show is questionable. Punk/Wardlow should’ve went on last. They didn’t really need the thread through the show with MJF coming out a few segments later to announce Punk vs Spears. Could’ve been in one segment.

Hangman segment was alright. A solid promo between he and Lambert and then the return of Archer. Done correctly, this segment could’ve went on last too.

they announced Deeb/Shida, and I wasn’t watching that (like both girls, but not for the 5th time or whatever). They announced Penta/Hardy, wasn’t watching that either — couldn’t believe how long it went btw. Acclaimed vs Bear Country? Nope.

Then they put Garcia and Sammy on last. Sigh. I like both guys a whole lot, but what am I sticking around to watch that for ? We know who’s going over, and we knew there’d be some Jericho/Eddie interaction after.

The show was like a 5/10


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Archer is connected with Moxley thru the brutal matches they’ve had together and the mutual respect they have. I think Archer-Page is being used specifically to set up Moxley returning to challenge Page


It seems to be the obvious move the only trick there is mox will get a helluva face pop upon his return and you may want to put a buffer between that and him & Smokey The Bear in the middle of a ring if you were going down the road you wanted to before his hiatus give it a few weeks to decompress his hero’s return and then ramp it back up onto the highway to hell attitude

that aside should make for a great visual if he just breaks the third wall w a shrug or snarling look and delivers a Death Ryder to Hangman anyways F it LETS GO


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Randy Lahey said:


> Raw thread: 269 responses.
> Dynamite: 700
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Randy Lahey said:


> Raw thread: 269 responses.
> Dynamite: 700+
> 
> Based on this, I’ll say Dynamite beats Raw in the demo


I’m not sure a forum that didn’t know “what a bad bunny” is or “what is a migo?” Is a sought after demographic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rampage honestly looks like utter boring shit. I saw the spoilers and it basically confirmed my thoughts, easy pass. They are not putting any effort into it and it's pretty sad considering its on national TV.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I’m sorry but how is anyone defending this promotion anymore.

I am DESPERATE to like it as it’s my only hope of ever watching wrestling again. But it’s horrific and getting worse.

Why the fuck is the world title NEVER a main event show closing segment or match? Why is Matt Hardy on the TV every week. Why is every segment a stuttering mess.

-
Opening the show we have Cole etc… this is fine. But then Best Friends again. They get whooped every week. However I LAUGHED so much when Statlander went face to face with Cole. She is literally the same size as him. This is a company of midgets.

Wardlow Vs Punk… having Punk get his ass whooped. Yeah really makes Punk seem a big deal. And MJF hates Punk so much that when he fluked the roll up he then just… stood there. Didn’t attack Punk just let him roll out and recover. Oh and the fact Wardlow is this companies monster sums up how much wrestling has changed. He’s literally the size of Rock or Austin. Who were standard sized wrestlers back in the day. Now being 6’3, 250 makes you the big guy apparently.

Hobbs Vs Dante… how long is this going on with literally zero story progression.

Jericho promo… oh another backstage promo being interrupted segment. Great.

MJF announcing Punk/Spears… so this was done later in the show rather than as one segment to show how angry MJF is? Yeah so angry that he did nothing when Punk rolled out 5 foot from him after the earlier match finished.

Hangman segment… this is fine mostly but again WHY IS THE WORLD TITLE NEVER IN THE MAIN EVENT!?!? And Lance Archer… ugh. How is this companies roster so stacked yet nothing ever feels like a feud between two stars?

Arn Anderson promo…oh… ANOTHER INTERUPTED BACKSTAGE INTERVIEW SEGMENT? WHO SAW THAT COMING

Shida Vs Serena… FUCKING HORRIFIC. Who actually books this horrendous company? I need to hear utter shite every week about how this is the company of details who remembers things from the past blah blah blah. Literally last week we had a segment where Wardlows opponent got attacked pre match, rolled in, and the ref INSTANTLY rang the bell. A fucking week later same thing happens but this time the ref checks on the competitor. Makes sure they are ready etc etc. There is ZERO consistency in this company. Add in the awful finish. The ref just calls a fucking match because someone is in a submission? Jesus fucking christ. Then randomly after the match Tay, Anna and Sky Blue come to check on Shida. After she’s been attacked obviously.

Matt Hardy… i’m watching Matt Hardy in 2022. Fuck. Sake.

Statlander promo… horrific cringe.

Acclaimed tag… whatever. Then Sting/Darby after is meh. After match beatdowns are par for the course in this company. Unless it’s MJF and Punk for some reason.

Sammy/Garcia…. This match is potentially good. In the mid card. Not main eventing a show. And Kingston is out there… because? And then after the match Jericho and Kingston in each others faces but just doing anything is hilarious.

Awful show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> I’m sorry but how is anyone defending this promotion anymore.
> 
> I am DESPERATE to like it as it’s my only hope of ever watching wrestling again. But it’s horrific and getting worse.
> 
> ...


You know you don't have to watch? 

There's plenty more wresrling out there for you.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> You know you don't have to watch?
> 
> There's plenty more wresrling out there for you.


I can appreciate that people really want to be wrestling fans and that AEW was a Hail Mary attempt for them to stay a fan, but if WWE or AEW don't work for someone, then just keep looking. MLW, NWA, GCW, ROH, NJPW and now Terminus all offer different things. If none of those are an option, then sadly modern wrestling just isn't for them. It sucks for that to be the case, but things we all love change as we get older. Someone of us will love it and some of us won't.

I have the same relationship with modern music. I try not to be a snob about it, but I do miss a lot of music from when I was younger and I don't enjoy a lot of the current stuff. What is popular now just isn't for me personally. That doesn't make other people wrong for liking it, but it just means I have to seek out less known artist that are more my style.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

So excited for Archer. I know he will put over hangman but he is a legit world class wrestler and AEW havent used him well. He should be a top guy in any promotion he goes to.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I can appreciate that people really want to be wrestling fans and that AEW was a Hail Mary attempt for them to stay a fan, but if WWE or AEW don't work for someone, then just keep looking. MLW, NWA, GCW, ROH, NJPW and now Terminus all offer different things. If none of those are an option, then sadly modern wrestling just isn't for them. It sucks for that to be the case, but things we all love change as we get older. Someone of us will love it and some of us won't.
> 
> I have the same relationship with modern music. I try not to be a snob about it, but I do miss a lot of music from when I was younger and I don't enjoy a lot of the current stuff. What is popular now just isn't for me personally. That doesn't make other people wrong for liking it, but it just means I have to seek out less known artist that are more my style.


It's the same people. 

Why CONTINUE to watch something that quite obviously isn't for you? 

It's not going to change for you. And your over critical analysis of everything that's put out is going to stop you from enjoying it regardless. 

There's nothing wrong with watching something else that you do enjoy. In fact, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Just finished watching. Wow, I thought that was a really bad episode of Dynamite. The dead crowd certainly didn't help things.

That match just made Punk look like a sack of crap. You have the biggest star you can possibly have and book him like that? Legit don't get it. Not like Wardlow is Goldberg or something. On top of that it made Wardlow look like an idiot. Reminded me of the Vince Russo school of trying to protect everyone and you end up protecting nobody.

"Well if Punk won people would complain about WWE stars going over" or "you'd complain no matter what." You know what I'd have done? Not booked the match! Or...done a DQ...As long as they aren't done in excess there's nothing wrong with them.

Team Taz versus Dante Martin just keeps going with no story progression. I don't care, move on.

Jericho continues to have complete go away heat with me.

I like the Bucks as wrestlers but I find their brand of humour unbearably unfunny.

Why the hell is Lance Archer getting a title match? Has he ever won a match that matters besides another companies title once? Just get rid of the stupid ranking system already, it's never worked. They have this huge roster that never gets any TV time and Archer is getting another shot because? Yet again we're going down a path where the AEW champion feels like an afterthought. I gave them the benefit of the doubt with Kenny due to his injuries but it's happening again. ffs. They still haven't booked a great world title reign post Jericho (in my opinion) and nothing seems to be changing here.

Can't think of a match I want to see less than JE vs The Dark Order. Actually I can, just pick basically any midcard match from RAW in 1999.

No reason for Matt Hardy to be wrestling a singles match on TV in 2022 unless it's a gimmick match like it was with Darby Allin. Give Private Party a match. Remember when they were an up and coming team?

Funny how the crowd was chanting for Brody King before he debuted and then barely react when he appears. Also Excalibur's commentary was really starting to piss me off at this point. I hate his inflection of words. It reminds me a lot of Michael Cole.

Acclaimed vs Bear Country. Who cares? I don't mind cold matches at all if the guys are great wrestlers. None of these guys are to me anyways. Faces of Fear vs Fire & Ice? Hell yeah, give me that match. This? No thanks.

Don't see the big deal about Daniel Garcia at all. Sammy Guevara is my least favourite guy in AEW. This match sucked. Sammy has no idea how to structure matches and it happens over and over. Also, oh boy Jericho is gonna latch himself to Kingston's popularity. Yay......

What a rotten wrasslin program that was. Pretty much all the worst aspects of AEW in one show. One bad episode isn't the end of the world but yet again it feels like AEW can't ever keep the good momentum flowing.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> It's the same people.
> 
> Why CONTINUE to watch something that quite obviously isn't for you?
> 
> ...


Yah, I get that. I can also understand not being ready to let go of something you were once passionate about. When I stopped watching WWE, I pretty much accepted that modern American wrestling wasn't for me. So, I took a break and would catch the occasional big indy or NJPW show just to see if that would bring back some of the excitement. It kept me around enough, but it wasn't until AEW came around that I was all the way back in. I got lucky because AEW came around at the right time and just happens to fit a style that I like. They have their flaws and I do think those flaws have been more pronounced recently, but overall I am still invested in the product. If someone else has that same situation that I had with WWE, but didn't connect with AEW then that does sucks for them for sure. I hope everyone can find something that they like.

With that said, you are right that there are some people on here who pretty much hate everything about AEW and can't find a single thing to compliment them on. I have even seen some posters talk about the product without actually watching it at all, which is just coming from a place of blind ignorance. That is the internet for you and forums/reddit/Twitter are the worst places for it. It is the yin and yang of cyberspace. Granted, I do think this forum has had an increase in troll posts since Punk/Bryan joined AEW. That is from both people who are overly negative and those who look like blind lovers. They could be rejoiners or people just messing around to get a rise.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I didn't much like the show, I prefer the more simplified wrestling-driven shows, but... AEW is defendable because they'll have a mediocre show but then they'll knock it out of the park with a great show. The next good thing usually isn't far away. If last night's format was the norm though, I'd probably begin to drift away because it felt more 'entertainment' than 'sports'. Yet last week we had one of the best world title matches of recent years. I tune in for the wrestling because I've given up on seeing good writing in pro wrestling (a 12-year-old can write with more consistency and continuity than wrestling bookers) so I'd rather just enjoy guys telling their story in the ring with good matches. For me, Danielson vs. Hangman duology was pro wrestling I love. They told a story in the ring over 90 minutes, with one match having call-backs to and continuation from the other.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I definitely wasn't expecting Archer to return yet, especially in the role of facing Hangman. They will probably be able to work a pretty interesting match together.

It's been some time since we've seen or heard from Jake Roberts...I guess he must be no longer with AEW? I really liked him as the manager for Archer. It was a good pairing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> I definitely wasn't expecting Archer to return yet, especially in the role of facing Hangman. They will probably be able to work a pretty interesting match together.
> 
> It's been some time since we've seen or heard from Jake Roberts...I guess he must be no longer with AEW? I really liked him as the manager for Archer. It was a good pairing.


Pretty sure he tested for COVID about a week ago.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Pretty sure he tested for COVID about a week ago.


Ah, okay, I hadn't heard that. Hopefully it isn't severe, and maybe he'll be back with Archer sooner than later.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good Dynamite that exceeded its card.

1. It was unusual to see a promo segment start the show...unusual in a good way. When Adam Cole came out I knew something was up. Good tease of dissension in the Elite and then I eye-rolled when Best Friends came out but it ended great with Britt's involvement.

Just the other day I said Britt's reign was beginning to show its age but her being involved here could be the new fuel that it needs. Its cheap given the real life situation but it works.

2. CM Punk vs. Wardlow. This was just EXCELLENT. They did a great job of making Wardlow look like a genetic freak while keeping Punk's undefeated streak intact. It was all MJF's fault. When Wardlow finally turns, that crowd is going to explode. You can just feel the anticipation!

3. Dante vs. Hobbs was OK enough as filler.

4. Jericho vs. Kingston is interesting for a feud. One of them feels like they will need to make the turn, though. Judging by the way the crowd reacted, that person should be Jericho. Kingston has gotten incredibly over as a babyface. Unfortunately it looks like AEW is turning Kingston.

5. Page vs. Archer should be OK for a filler title defense. One would hope that they set Adam Cole up sooner rather than later though. I don't think him opening the show with a promo of all things was random.

6. Hikaru Shida vs. Serena Deeb was more story than match. Gives the former a good excuse for her sojourn to Japan. There needs to be a stipulation for their blowoff match. Either an unsanctioned match on Dynamite or something like a cage match at Revolution.

7. Jurassic Express vs. Dork Order doesn't exactly scream "must-see" for Rampage.

8. I basically ignored Matt Hardy vs. Penta. The interesting bit came at the end. I'm not sure if Brody King was a necessary signing but he has the look for Black's stable. We'll see how it goes.

Backstage, you can tell just how bad the situation is for Andrade when they have him doing a deal with Matt Hardy of all people.

9. The Acclaimed vs. Bear Country was a match I also basically ignored. Whatever. Darby and Sting need to be doing something better than this.

10. Garcia vs. Sammy was what you would expect. They need to start giving Garcia wins if they want to keep putting him in these spots because he really is just a jobber to the stars and that takes away a lot of the suspense. The follow-up with Jericho and Kingston really showed whose side the crowd would be on in a confrontation.

The high parts made this Dynamite a good one, despite a lot of things I could care less about.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481632339923030017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I didn't much like the show, I prefer the more simplified wrestling-driven shows, but... AEW is defendable because they'll have a mediocre show but then they'll knock it out of the park with a great show. The next good thing usually isn't far away. If last night's format was the norm though, I'd probably begin to drift away because it felt more 'entertainment' than 'sports'. Yet last week we had one of the best world title matches of recent years. I tune in for the wrestling because I've given up on seeing good writing in pro wrestling (a 12-year-old can write with more consistency and continuity than wrestling bookers) so I'd rather just enjoy guys telling their story in the ring with good matches. For me, Danielson vs. Hangman duology was pro wrestling I love. They told a story in the ring over 90 minutes, with one match having call-backs to and continuation from the other.


Yesterday did feel more entertainment over wrestling. It has seemed that way since after Full Gear. The thing I love about AEW is that they hit with segment after segment after segment and don't let you breath. This can sometimes be chaotic, but it leads to the crowd investment and energy. It also helps with packing more feuds into each show. Last night they did actually pack a lot into the show, but it was less action and more slow paced segments. I also don't think all the talent was prepared for it. Last week The Lucha Bros were still trying to work the quick paced match, but Jungle Express tried to match them while also trying to slow the pace down and it came off clunky. No one was leading in that match. This week we had two matches with a hoss that dominated in the match (ironically both lost) and it slows the pace. There was good story telling in the Pink/Wardlow match, but it wasn't a match that was going to get the crowd up and going.

Cole and Danielson are guys who could still work the faster pace if necessary, but Punk just isn't there. He does well with story driven matches though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481510984728592384
Love DGs breakdowns.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

That reminds me, I thought Brody King's debut was awesome. He looked like a total monster, and he and Malakai look like a complete package.

I also think they are hinting that Julia is going to turn on the Varsity Blondes and join the House of Black, with her calling off her friends during their stomping of Black.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Erik. said:


> It's the same people.
> 
> Why CONTINUE to watch something that quite obviously isn't for you?
> 
> ...


So many of the recaps read like they had no personal experience with the program at all. They just nitpick results. Then there are some who just picked apart the show minute by minute in the live reaction thread. Why? Is it the pandemic that manifests it’s worst qualities inside the hearts of such antisocial people?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

I can't believe some people are saying that was a good show. What was so good about it? You have the boring undisputed era open the show, if I wanted to watch black and gold NXT, I would have done so when it was around, there's a reason I didn't watch it and started watching AEW instead, then you force Britt into the group as they are feuding with one of the most cringe acts in AEW known as the best friends...Then an old CM Punk eats 8 power bombs and manages to still beat Wardlow clean with a roll up, then you ruin another big man in Hobbs losing to CAWtin, then you do the billionth heel turn with Archer and now he's feuding with Page, which makes zero sense because he's done nothing in AEW recently to deserve a title shot, I didn't watch the second hour because it felt like it was completely falling off of a cliff and I have no idea who Brody King is. AEW has lost its identity signing all of these ex-WWE guys.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I can't believe some people are saying that was a good show. What was so good about it? You have the boring undisputed era open the show, if I wanted to watch black and gold NXT, I would have done so when it was around, there's a reason I didn't watch it and started watching AEW instead, then you force Britt into the group as they are feuding with one of the most cringe acts in AEW known as the best friends...Then an old CM Punk eats 8 power bombs and manages to still beat Wardlow clean with a roll up, then you ruin another big man in Hobbs losing to CAWtin, then you do the billionth heel turn with Archer and now he's feuding with Page, which makes zero sense because he's done nothing in AEW recently to deserve a title shot, I didn't watch the second hour because it felt like it was completely falling off of a cliff and I have no idea who Brody King is. AEW has lost its identity signing all of these ex-WWE guys.


You have like the most posts in this thread, so it must be engaging you somehow


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Geeee said:


> You have like the most posts in this thread, so it must be engaging you somehow


I miss the old AEW. The undisputed era is cringe


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The crowd were dead because they realised this show was disjointed as fuck.

AEW is getting filled again with disjointed and random booking.

You’ve had Adam Cole be involved with Best Friends for two bloody months, first with the Young Bucks, now with Fish & O’Reilly. In the middle of all that, you’ve got them teasing Adam Cole either siding with Fish & O’Reilly or The Bucks. There’s too much going on at once.

Wardlow gets built up, only to then lose by a roll up. If WWE pulled this kind of move, they’d be an uproar. It’s just such a cheap move to add to a building story, when they could have done it a much better way.

Dante beats Hobbs in another match with interference 😴

Lance Archer randomly returns to set up a potential title match with Page. I know records have been reset, but how does Lance Archer warrant such a position? Last match he had was a loss against Eddie Kingston in 1st round of an Eliminator Tournament. This potential match screams more TNT Championship rather than AEW World Championship.

Deeb & Shida get a couple of minutes, and you wonder why people complain about the booking of the Women’s division.

The Acclaimed vs Bear Country - The Ultimate AEW Dark quality match.

Then they finish the episode off with more weird booking of Eddie Kingston. Randomly comes out to beat some guys up, only to tease a feud with Jericho again. That segment just felt so randomly thrown together, in a way it made sense and in a way it didn’t 😂

The booking of Eddie is just so weird, he randomly jumps from group to group with zero explanation.

And unsurprisingly there was no Bryan Danielson, like many others before him, he loses a title match, then gets taken off TV, probably because TK doesn’t know what to do with him next.

At least they made a legit signing like Brody King though 👍🏻


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

AEW misses Mox and Kenny big time.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Thought the card was a dusjointed mess to be honest. Two matches that were practically booked the same, the Deeb Shida feud that never ends and two matches that were really obvious to call.

I can't believe I'm saying this but I actually preferred NXT 2.0.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feel like TK may be getting booker burnout. He's been juggling his jobs and taking on more responsibilities within AEW and it must be exhausting. Having Punk/Wardlow and Hobbs/Dante back to back felt sloppy in that the two matches had pretty much the same format. He's reusing a lot of tired tropes and booking patterns too. There's very little variety in feud starters or heaters (overusage of backstage attacks) and debuts (hoodies and mask or lights out - what happened to the old vignettes?). AEW has never been a company about 'creative' but their shows have often flowed far smoother than last night's.

An idea for TK is hire Gabe Sapolski as his booking style in ROH/EVOLVE wasn't completely unlike AEW's and he likes his products ring-based. The drawback is Gabe's attitude has always been a question mark and he's been accused of having burner accounts on Twitter that say some pretty stupid shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> It seems to be the obvious move the only trick there is mox will get a helluva face pop upon his return and you may want to put a buffer between that and him & Smokey The Bear in the middle of a ring if you were going down the road you wanted to before his hiatus give it a few weeks to decompress his hero’s return and then ramp it back up onto the highway to hell attitude
> 
> that aside should make for a great visual if he just breaks the third wall w a shrug or snarling look and delivers a Death Ryder to Hangman anyways F it LETS GO


Yeah I think Mox is best as a tweener and having him run in to destroy Archer (but then swerve the crowd and instead destroy Hangman) will make for great TV. Using Archer here makes lot of sense. I think Hangman is best used in an underdog role and Archer/Moxley perhaps even teaming up to torment him will provide that angle.

I like tweener Mox vs Hangman way better than Cole/Hangman. Cole/Hangman doesn’t work for me bc in that situation Hangman can’t be the underdog. And I think the crowd is more into Cole anyway as a heel. A cool heel vs lukewarm babyface never is good for the babyface


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Yesterday did feel more entertainment over wrestling. It has seemed that way since after Full Gear. The thing I love about AEW is that they hit with segment after segment after segment and don't let you breath. This can sometimes be chaotic, but it leads to the crowd investment and energy. It also helps with packing more feuds into each show. Last night they did actually pack a lot into the show, but it was less action and more slow paced segments. I also don't think all the talent was prepared for it. Last week The Lucha Bros were still trying to work the quick paced match, but Jungle Express tried to match them while also trying to slow the pace down and it came off clunky. No one was leading in that match. This week we had two matches with a hoss that dominated in the match (ironically both lost) and it slows the pace. There was good story telling in the Pink/Wardlow match, but it wasn't a match that was going to get the crowd up and going.
> 
> Cole and Danielson are guys who could still work the faster pace if necessary, but Punk just isn't there. He does well with story driven matches though.


Punk works a slow WWE style and I don’t think is ever going to change. I think he’s far far far better on the mic than in the ring.

Where as BD/Cole are good at bothI really don’t like watching many of Punk’s matches. He’s a skinny old guy - which means his look is quite underwhelming for a wrestler, and he works slow so his style doesn’t make up for his look.

Cole has a slight build but is far more athletic, faster, just does more in the ring.

And the other skinny guys they have like Garcia, Hook, Sammy etc are way more athletic than Punk is given their ages.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481454232742121476

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

There was a lot I liked about the show, but I'm still put off by the increasing sports entertainment creeping in. I understand why it's happening, it just doesn't appeal to me. 

Most of the talent featured are folks I very much enjoy seeing, so that was nice. Jay Lethal and Lance Archer sightings even occurred - I was wondering when we were ever going to see them again. The Punk/Wardlow match was the most I've ever enjoyed Warlow and the first time I saw more potential in him than as a generic big (for AEW standards) man. Team Taz and The Acclaimed are getting some overdue time to shine right now and that's great. Bear Country should be on tv more as well. 

MJF is the only person I don't mind having on a mic for extended periods. Unlike most wrestlers, he combines exaggerated delivery with a natural feel that's pure talent. He is just so good at what he does. Aside from MJF, other AEW regulars also seem to be developing more personality. I spotted Kip and his box in the crowd again. Layla and Serena both seem less generic good technical wrestlers these days (I'm loving Serena's viciousness). Hangman is becoming a great talker and his recent matches are getting him over as a strong in-ring performer deserving of the main title. PAC's new direction sounds intriguing. I'm less pleased with one of the other elements of building the House of Black faction, but if involvement with Malakai Black and Brody King can somehow develop everyone (or hell, _anyone_) from the Varsity Blondes trio into something less bland then I'll not complain too much.

Lastly, want to take a moment to acknowledge Matt Hardy. What? Why? Well, it seems Matt takes feedback seriously. There's been a lot of negativity around him and the HFO, especially online, and he's reacting to it in a constructive way rather than doubling down on this current path. He seems less forced and into character than before, just like he said he would be, and he's moving away from the HFO nonsense in a way. Veteran pro wrestlers of his stature don't often change, even when the act is stale, but he reinvents himself pretty often. So yeah, good on you, Matt!
(now have a chat with that paint-haired, fat head Jericho)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> There was a lot I liked about the show, but I'm still put off by the increasing sports entertainment creeping in. I understand why it's happening, it just doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> Most of the talent featured are folks I very much enjoy seeing, so that was nice. Jay Lethal and Lance Archer sightings even occurred - I was wondering when we were ever going to see them again. The Punk/Wardlow match was the most I've ever enjoyed Warlow and the first time I saw more potential in him than as a generic big (for AEW standards) man. Team Taz and The Acclaimed are getting some overdue time to shine right now and that's great. Bear Country should be on tv more as well.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely not seeing it with Matt. IMO that was the worst match Penta has had in AEW by a wide margin.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I'm definitely not seeing it with Matt. IMO that was the worst match Penta has had in AEW by a wide margin.


Oh, his actual wrestling isn't amazing - the moment when he bent forward and waited for Penta was ... special - but his attitude and the way he's delivering promos, his interactions with PP, that sort of thing is where I see some effort on his part to switch things up for the better.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Alright_Mate said:


> Wardlow gets built up, only to then lose by a roll up. If WWE pulled this kind of move, they’d be an uproar. It’s just such a cheap move to add to a building story, when they could have done it a much better way.


The finish to Punk VS Wardlow is actually borrowed from the Diesel VS Bret Hart match at SS in 1995.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Average show for me.

Not gona lie havent enjoyed Dynamite since the shows they did in August-September

Its all over the place, disjointed and a mess.

Cant believe I am saying this but Raw is somewhat the most entertaining show atm which isnt saying much.


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I'm thinking that they go with Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker at Revolution. Its still almost 2 months away though, so I think Jamie Hayter gets a title shot at Britt first once they break up.


Can’t wait for it been a long time coming this match and Do u reckon hayter will turn face? Or tweener? She has really improved from when I’ve been to shows in the uk and put a lot of muscle on , so u reckon just like a filler before rebellion?


----------



## Penta Club (Dec 24, 2021)

Just got in from work , looking forward to the show! Not looking at comments. Posts my thoughts after.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Unos, dos, tres… catorce!


----------

